# What are you listening to? Volume 5



## Empath (Dec 9, 2006)

Volume 4 was getting far too long; so it continues with a new thread.

I'm listening to that Elmo guy sing "Grandma Got Runover By A Reindeer". I'm listening, but don't really want to hear it; or perhaps I should say I hear it, but I'm not really listening.


----------



## cosine (Dec 9, 2006)

Listening to _You're Not Alone_ - Chicago, right now.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 9, 2006)

30 Seconds to Mars - Self Tittled Album - 2002

Same Group - A Beautiful Lie - 2005 is up next!


----------



## Ledean (Dec 9, 2006)

Cat Stevens . Tea for the Tillerman.


----------



## Manzerick (Dec 9, 2006)

tons of infomericals...


"With my new system you will make $1,000/month by staying home!!!"


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 10, 2006)

Whiskey Lullaby by Brad Paisley.


----------



## geepondy (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm Still Standing by Elton John from club.977.com. How many of you listen to Internet radio?


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 10, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Every time I take the garbage and recycling out, I "hear" part of a song performed by The Coasters in the late-1950s.
> 
> The part I "hear" is:
> 
> ...



LOL... I hate when that happens.

You may be thinking of "Yakety Yack" (don't talk back).

Take out the papers and the trash
Or you don't get no spendin' cash
If you don't scrub that kitchen floor
You ain't gonna rock and roll no more
Yakety yak! (don't talk back)


----------



## Ordin_Aryguy (Dec 10, 2006)

Insanely beautiful voice, that being Natalie Merchant ...

In My Tribe - 10,000 Maniacs


Ordin


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 10, 2006)

3 Doors Down - Seventeen Days


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 10, 2006)

Anthrax - Fistfull of Metal - Deathrider

Craig has the right idea!


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 11, 2006)

Mozart - The Marriage of Figaro: Overture


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 11, 2006)

Jolene by Dolly Parton


----------



## chmsam (Dec 11, 2006)

"(If You're So Country, Why Don't You) Drink Yourself To Death" by the Hangdogs.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 11, 2006)

[ QUOTE=PlayboyJoeShmoe ]Anthrax - Fistfull of Metal - Deathrider

Craig has the right idea![ /QUOTE ]

{_imitating Beavis & Butt-Head_} *YESSSSS!!! The National Anthrax!!!* :rock:
It's just delightful to see another CPFer who likes the band Anthrax!!! :thumbsup:

At this moment, I'm listening to the song "Alpha Male" by...you guessed it...Anthrax. 
It's from the album "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".


_You should be happy
You should be happy
You should be really happy
I saved your life today
I didn't kill you
Although I meant to
You should be happy
Now go and put your toys away

It's the pecking order, back of the line
Pecking order, back of the line
Pecking order, back of the line
Climb up to the top, jump off and take a nose dive

Another societal breakdown
Another societal breakdown

What did you just say
What did you just say
You said something
Something that I already said
I smell like both of us
You smell like both of us
Revel in our sated lust
Open your eyes and watch me bust

It's the pecking order, back of the line
Pecking order, back of the line
Pecking order, back of the line
Ride up to the top, jump off and do a face plant

Another societal breakdown
Another societal breakdown

Wolf pack alpha male

Another societal breakdown
And I don't need it around, I'm the king of the town

What did you do to me, what did you do to me

I gotta get another hit off your energy
I'm cruising in neutral, you came into my life
And bam, kicked it up a big notch

What did you do to me, what did you do to me
I gotta get another hit off your energy
I'm cruising in neutral, you came into my life
I dropped in from the top
Took off and carved a big slice

Another societal breakdown
Another societal breakdown
Another societal breakdown
And I don't need it around, I'm the king of the..._


----------



## Manzerick (Dec 11, 2006)

Co-workers griping LOL


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 12, 2006)

Yngwie J. Malmsteen (working on Steelers <1983>) LIKE "Cold Day in HE77"

Edit> I was reminded of Yngwie when buddy emailed "Liar" to me today! Early stuff is good, later stuff even better!


----------



## Robban (Dec 12, 2006)

Jem - Finally Woken - 24


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 12, 2006)

Sigh. Here at work, I've seen download speeds up to 150+

At home max is around 32.

But I can't find any of the songs I'm looking for on Ares from users that will give 'em up!

Any user name that starts with dht will NOT give up anything. I just searched for a Yngwie Malmsteen song or two. Up to 175 sources came up, but they were all dht. One by one they all disappered.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 12, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Yngwie J. Malmsteen (working on Steelers <1983>) LIKE "Cold Day in HE77"


Excellent! :rock: I tend to lean toward Yngwie's early stuff.


Craig - was Yakety Yak the right "taking out the trash" song?


----------



## Robban (Dec 12, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> *words*


Just a friendly reminder that talk about such things is forbidden according to the vB license and CPF could get in trouble for it 

A tip for people who are tired of their own collection of music; have a look at Pandora. You type in an artist or song that you like and Pandora will play music for you which is similar to that song or artist. It's a great way to find music you've never heard before  It's perfectly legal and sponsored by ads.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 12, 2006)

Have the entire discographies of Disturbed, Stonesour, Nonpoint, and Flyleaf going on the player getting ready for tonights concert!


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 12, 2006)

I've been playing the hell out of the last Daft Punk album, Human Afterall. Also, their 2nd, Discovery, it's SUCH a great album!
In the car I on Zero Gravity-Space Does Not Care.
On a recent bus trip, I heard Frank Zappa-We're Only In It For The Money, and Within Temptaion-Mother Earth(my personal winter/X-mas album).


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 12, 2006)

Robban...

THANKS for Pandora!!! I never imagined there was so much kewl music out there!


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Dec 12, 2006)

"British Sea Power" and "Athlete" are on the silver disc spinner a lot lately.

"Interpol" have been a regular feature for several months...never get sick of listening to them!







CFU


----------



## pianoman (Dec 12, 2006)

Beatles LOVE.....Dirty Dozen Brass WHATS GOING ON.......


----------



## Coop (Dec 12, 2006)

Dark Funeral - Goddes Of Sodomy

next up:
Cradle of Filth - The Graveyard by Moonlight
Mithotyn - Hearts of Stone
Siebenburgen - Father of all Lies
Covenant - The Sulphur Feast


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 13, 2006)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" the SAM speech synthesizer for the Commodore 64 say "*He shoots up drugs with dirty needles*".

Here is the actual sound:
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/sam3.avi
564,052 bytes.


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 13, 2006)

For Once In My Life by Carrie Underwood, Josh Groban, Michael Buble and Tony Bennett (from the Oprah Winfrey Show)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 13, 2006)

The Yngwie Malmsteen "Channel" on Pandora.com

But my bed is calling LOUD...

So good night!


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 13, 2006)

the white house christmas specail that dang kid singing now is just amazeing the best singer i have ever heard she won some tv show i forget her name


----------



## Manzerick (Dec 14, 2006)

does "my blood pressure raising" count?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 14, 2006)

Wll, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Ride the Lightning", then go cram a few hairbrushes down your toliet and try to flush them away. 
Anthrax "Fistful of Metal". :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 14, 2006)

Was in my truck quite a bit today.

30 Seconds from Mars - album of the same name

Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists

The Donnas - Gold Medal

Typing this from work... too late to launch Pandora. If I call into the jury number and don't have to appear tomorrow, I am thinking of starting a Disturbed channel on Pandora when I get home! Otherwise I will hit the sack pretty early if jury is yes...


----------



## Ken_McE (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www.radioparadise.com/


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 14, 2006)

Jury is no.

But there is a second 'puter in this house sharing the bandwidth.

And it makes Pandora pretty much unuseable on this 'puter...

I kinda dig the silence anyhow after a whole day of various NOISE!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 15, 2006)

As it happens, the other 'puter does not seem to steal bandwidth.

I guess my DSL connection just isn't quite fast enough to stream live music.

Pandora runs GREAT at work on cable modem!!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then go pour five gallons of used french fry grease in your toliet and attempt to flush it away.  
Anthrax "We've Come for You All". :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 15, 2006)

Anthrax is a mighty prolific band! 

I think I'll burn a sort of 'best of" of 'em! (when I get home of course!)


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 15, 2006)

Live to Tell by Madonna


----------



## springnr (Dec 15, 2006)

Dark slightly calm Blues


----------



## PFloyd (Dec 15, 2006)

I know I'm mad, I've always been mad like most of us have. Very hard to explain why you are mad, even if you are not mad. Pink Floyd's Dark Side Of The Moon(my fave).


Cheers
Bob
I seem to be missing the emoticons. Anyone else??


----------



## Apollo (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm listening to Wire - "The Ideal Copy"


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 16, 2006)

A capella music currently. Go Fish - Big Bad Billy


----------



## Radio (Dec 16, 2006)

Opie and Anthony Homeless Shopping Spree!!!!! Live on XM, these guys are nutz!!!!!!

:buddies:


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Dec 16, 2006)

Your Guardian Angel-Red Jumpsuit Apparatus

30 Seconds to Mars- From Yesterday

Nickelback- Rockstar

StoneSour- Through Glass

Alexis On Fire- This Could Be Anywhere In The World


----------



## Ordin_Aryguy (Dec 16, 2006)

A crazy band from back in the day... From little 'ol Athens, Ga...

The Swimming Pool Q's - The Deep End

The Q's are just about as fun and unique of a band as one can find. They never seemed to themselves seriously. They didn't set out to save the world. They just made music. Damned good music.

You can't help but like a band that can turn out lyrics like: _"My baby is a big fat tractor, three wheels of steam and rust. My baby is a big fat tractor, ride her you must."_... from Big Fat Tractor

FWIW, the planets seemed to align just right for a short period of time some 20-odd years ago, creating some strange force field whose epicenter was Athens, Ga. In a short, brief, few years some incredibly influencial bands eminated from that cool little North Ga town. The most famous of those being REM, but others were equally deserving of accolades. The aformentioned Swimming Pool Q's, the B-52's, Pylon, and Love Tractor, all producing some good stuff back then.



Ordin


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 16, 2006)

How do you like me now by Toby Keith


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 17, 2006)

Michael Shencker Group - Perfect Timing

Next: MSG - MSG


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 17, 2006)

Freebird by Lynard Skynard


----------



## Sable (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm listening to...

- Sweet Child o' Mine - Guns 'n' Roses
- Sweetheart Like You - Bob Dylan
- God Says Nothing Back - The Wallflowers
- Etc.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Exciter "Violence & Force", then throw all of your toothbrushes on the floor, set your vacuum to "Edge Kleener", and attempt to suck them up.  
Anthrax "We've Come for You All". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 18, 2006)

Ooo, got any UFO to go with that MSG??


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 18, 2006)

Raven "Stay Hard".
This is the album with the "Westwood perspiration" song on it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 18, 2006)

Did some Fuel - Something Like Human earlier today.

Just listening to the clock tick right now.

Will go through at least 4 cds and probably more on my road tripping tomorrow. Won't know what 'til I pull the first one from the front, and the just played one goes to the rear.

I have 30 or so in the truck!


----------



## TorchMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Pink Floyd - The Final Cut. Probably going to be same group, but the album Animals after this.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 19, 2006)

More like 8 cds all said and done!

Some Nickelback, My Chemical Romance, Three Days Grace, 69 Eyes, Blind Guardian and several others I can't recall.

Have to look at WMP now and see if something grabs me, though it will be time to eat soon!


----------



## Ordin_Aryguy (Dec 21, 2006)

Our Lady Peace - Naveed

There are a couple of clinkers on this one, but the tunes that rock (Naveed, Birdman, Starseed, etc.) do so so freekin' hard that make you overlook about the substandard stuff.

Ordin


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Exciter "Long Live the Loud", then go cause all of your toothbrushes to fall in the toliet.  
At this moment, I'm listening to the music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Space Harrier, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Afterburner II.


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 21, 2006)

Metallica - The Four Horsemen


----------



## Bright Scouter (Dec 21, 2006)

Mannheim Steamroller - Christmas, Live


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 21, 2006)

Right now: The Rolling Stones "Can't You Hear Me Knockin'."


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 21, 2006)

beyonce. irreplaceable..man she has a great voice and nice look


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 21, 2006)

HEAVY rain pounding on my roof!

Earlier some Garbage - Garbage. Didn't finish it, so more of that album tomorrow.

Oh PLEASE don't make me go back to the place I was today until Tuesday! But if I do, some loud rocking music will be called for!

Oh man! Now it's raining even HARDER!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 22, 2006)

Today I finished Garbage - Garbage, did Various Artists - Viva La Bands, something else I can't recall, and most recently Garbage - Version 2.0.

Gonna do some Evanescence right now... to see if it stays or not!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 22, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Today I finished Garbage - Garbage, did Various Artists - Viva La Bands, something else I can't recall, and most recently Garbage - Version 2.0.



PJS, why do you listen to such trash? :lolsign:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 22, 2006)

I have an EXTREMELY trashy mind!!!

At least "Going Under" from the album Fallen stays!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2006)

Raven "The Pack Is Back".
Yes, the word "Is" is capitalised, even though it should not be.


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 23, 2006)

I almost never listen to music. I do listen to books on CD, most recently David McCullough's "1776" (highly recommended), and have "John Adams" ready to go. Listening now to Charlie and the Chocolate Factory on CD (in the car) as the youngest Powernoodle Jr. is 5 years old.

cheers


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2006)

At this time, I'm listening to the music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Space Harrier, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Afterburner II.

I don't yet know what's down the pipe.


----------



## Roy (Dec 23, 2006)

Currently have Mannheim Steamroller "A 
Fresh Aire Christmas" in the DVD/CD slot on my "puter! \\

Happy Holidays to ALL you CPF'ers!!


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 23, 2006)

last song, phish- jiboo 
currently, dave matthews band -drive in drive out
next, jimi hendrix voodoo child (slight return)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2006)

A short time ago, I "heard" the theam song to the TV program "Viva Piñata".
The lyrics go sorta like this:
_
It's party time! 

Viva Piñata 
Filled with fun (filled with fun!) 
Viva Piñata 
Don't beat 'em, join 'em (woo!) 
Viva Piñata 
Filled with fun (filled with fun!) 
Viva Piñata 
Don't beat 'em, join 'em (don't beat 'em, join 'em!) 

{Voice, not singing}
Welcome to picturesque Piñata Island. In its many gardens all matter of piñatas live, dance, and dream that one day they will be chosen to entertain at a party as only piñatas can. Well, most piñatas that is. 
Oh fudge! 

{Singing resumes}
Shake it, shake it, shake it like a party animal 
Break it, break it, break it like a party animal 
Shake it, shake it, shake it like a party animal 
Break it, break it, break it, break it, break it, break it, break it 

Viva Piñata 
Filled with fun (filled with fun!) 
Viva Piñata 
Don't beat 'em, join 'em (woo!) 
Viva Piñata 
Filled with fun (filled with fun!) 
Viva Piñata 
Don't beat 'em, join 'em 

{Yelled}
Viva Piñata!_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 24, 2006)

Same as yesterday morning: Raven "The Pack Is Back".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 24, 2006)

CKY Infiltrate.Destroy.Rebuild


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 25, 2006)

Raven "Stay Hard".
This is the album with the "Westwood perspiration" song on it.


----------



## Coop (Dec 25, 2006)

Futura - Enchantment (track 1 of Gemini Projekt 200 CD4)


----------



## TorchMan (Dec 26, 2006)

I had the Yule Log on INHD for a while, and they played lots of Christmas music to go with it. I understand this was/is a tradition in NYC, with quite a history. All that was missing was the heat and smell of burning wood.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 26, 2006)

Same thing I listened to yesterday morning: Raven "Stay Hard".
The "Westwood perspiration" song is just wrapping up now as I type this. :rock:


----------



## Manzerick (Dec 26, 2006)

STERN SHOW!!!


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 26, 2006)

Islands in the Stream by Carrie Underwood and Kenny Rogers


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 27, 2006)

James LaBrie - Believe


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 27, 2006)

I Will Always Love You by Vince Gill


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 27, 2006)

some cuts from Blue Murder - Nothin' But Trouble

Itchycoo Park is kind of a cool remake.


----------



## swampgator (Dec 27, 2006)

powernoodle said:


> I do listen to books on CD, most recently David McCullough's "1776" (highly recommended)


 
I read that last fall. Very well written. 

Currently listening to:
Reckless Kelly - Wicked Twister Road

Just finished:
Pat Green - George's Bar CD
Pat Green - Carry On CD

Got them with my Christmas gift cards! Wahoo!


----------



## Fluffster (Dec 27, 2006)

Right now I'm listening to Elgar's Cello Concerto in E minor performed by Karina Georgian and the Moscow Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Constantine Krimetz.

Good music, bad whiskey. Not the worst combination in the world by far.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 27, 2006)

Various "choons" from demos & games for the Commode 64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm gonna try some Classical Stuff.

But my cheapish Creative Sub/2 cube system won't do justice!

If any of it turns me on, I'll burn it to CD and set up my home system with decent speakers and some power.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 27, 2006)

Heavy metal to classical...now *THAT'S* what I call diversity!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 28, 2006)

Can you guess what I'm listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then don't water your Christmas tree for a week, and be certain all of the lights are on. 
Metallica "Ride the Lightning". :rock:


----------



## yuandrew (Dec 28, 2006)

Greenday "American Idiot"


----------



## TorchMan (Dec 28, 2006)

A "burned" CD with lots of Jethro Tull on it, including much of the eighties releases, things from Crest of a Knave, etc.


----------



## swampgator (Dec 28, 2006)

"Screw You We're From Texas" by Ray Wylie Hubbard.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 28, 2006)

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #14

And I have a burned CD of some Bach, Mozart and Beethoven for a Corpus Christi trip in the AM. I won't play it before daylight however! Some heavy metal will get me going!


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 28, 2006)

yuandrew said:


> Greenday "American Idiot"


rofl ya have to listen to weird als canadain idiot


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 29, 2006)

Metallica "Ride the Lightning".
I wanted to listen to the song "The Call of Ktulu". :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 29, 2006)

At this very moment, music from the 1987 Sega coin-op arcade video game Afterburner II aka Afterburner Deluxe. :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 29, 2006)

On todays approx. 550 mile journey, I began at 5AM with The 69 Eyes - Paris Kills (which also has the first nine cuts of Devils)

Next up Staind - Chapter V (with Dream Theater Octavarium on the disk as well)

Then Disturbed - The Sickness

THEN Various Classical Stuff

Next Children of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet?

And finally Fuel - Sunburn

Also in there at the latter part of the day Ben Ferguson on Chris Bakers show at 740AM KTRH

Right this minute? Piano Sonata #14 (Moonlight) by Beethoven


----------



## swampgator (Dec 29, 2006)

Picked up some more Texas music today.

Cory Morrow & Pat Green: Songs We Wish We'd Written.

Covers include:
Can't Find My Way Home
Delia's Gone
Stuck In The Middle With You
Are You Sure Hank Done It This Way
Great Day To Be Alive


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 29, 2006)

While I was outside a short time ago this evening, I "heard" part of the song "Putting On the Ritz" by Taco.


----------



## swampgator (Dec 30, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> While I was outside a short time ago this evening, I "heard" part of the song "Putting On the Ritz" by Taco.


 
Now that's old school.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real", then go cause all of your toothbrushes to fall in the toliet.  
At this moment, I'm listening to the music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Space Harrier, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Afterburner II.

Down the pipe...probably music from C=64 games & demos via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.


----------



## simbad (Dec 30, 2006)

Right now I am listening the album Alchemy (live) form Dire Straits, I just downloaded the two CD's to my iPod. This is a classic that all rocknroll lovers should have "in stock"....:rock: :rock: :rock: :devil:


----------



## swampgator (Dec 30, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> At this moment, I'm listening to the music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
> Space Harrier, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Afterburner II.
> 
> Down the pipe...probably music from C=64 games & demos via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.


 
Isn't musical diversity a wonderful thing?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 30, 2006)

San Jacinto and Polk counties LEOs are BUSY tonight. (Scanner - Radio Shack Pro 60 - OLD school!)


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Rush R30 on DVD- About as good as it get's in progressive rock. Live in Frankfurt. They've done over 5000 concert's since '75.:huh:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2006)

I "heard" the song "Auld Lang Syne" a short time ago this morning; rather appropriate since this *IS* New Years Eve. 

(Edit 7:31am PST)
Now it's Metallica "Kill 'Em All" - the real CD, not just in my head.


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 31, 2006)

Lionel Richie and Kenny Rogers Crossroad Special.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2006)

While I was outside a short time ago today, I "heard" the song "1999" by Prince - yes, he was still called "Prince" when he released that song. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_I was dreamin' when I wrote this
Forgive me if it goes astray
But when I woke up this mornin'
Could have sworn it was judgment day

The sky was all purple
There were people runnin' everywhere
Tryin' to run from the destruction
You know I didn't even care

They say two thousand zero, zero, party over,
Oops, out of time!
So tonight I'm gonna party like it's 1999!

I was dreamin' when I wrote this
So sue me if I go too fast
But life is just a party
And parties weren't meant to last

War is all around us
My mind says prepare to fight
So if I gotta die
I'm gonna listen to my body tonight

They say two thousand zero, zero, party over,
Oops, out of time!
So tonight I'm gonna party like it's 1999!
1999!

If you didn't come to party
Don't bother knockin' on my door
I got a lion in my pocket
And baby, he's ready to roar

Yeah, everybody's got a bomb
We could all die any day
But before I'll let that happen
I'll dance my life away

They say two thousand zero, zero, party over,
Oops, out of time!
(We're runnin' outta time)
So tonight we're gonna party like it's 1999!

Say, say,
Two thousand zero, zero, party over,
Oops, out of time!
So tonight we're gonna party like it's 1999!

Alright, it's 1999!

You say it, 1999!

1999!

1999! Don't stop, don't stop, say it 1 more time!

1999!_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 31, 2006)

Just this moment; Violin Concerto in D Major by Beethoven.

Been burning a CD of classical. It sounds BITCHIN' in my truck!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2007)

At this very moment, I'm listening to the music from the Sega coin-op arcade video game Afterburner II.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2007)

At this moment, I'm listening to one of the songs that plays in the pee-cee game "Wolfenstein 3D".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 1, 2007)

One of the nine dogs that live here chewing on a squeaky toy.

It SQUEAKS, and SQUEAKS, and SQUEAKS...

ARGH!

Happy New Year.


----------



## greenlight (Jan 1, 2007)

MARNAV1 said:


> Rush R30 on DVD- About as good as it get's in progressive rock. Live in Frankfurt. They've done over 5000 concerts since '75.:huh:



That's a lot of concerts. I went to the Power Windows tour and I think the P/g tour. After that I was on to RHCP and Guns'n'roses. Rush still sells out stadiums when they tour, but I don't go to stadiums anymore.

I was listening to 2112 yesterday. I like the early rush mostly, up to Farewell To Kings.


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 1, 2007)

Angel Dust - Bleed


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2007)

Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
I wanted to listen to the song "C11 H17 N2 O2 S Na" (sodium pentathol).


----------



## greenlight (Jan 1, 2007)

Today I listened to Stanley Clarke's 1974 eponymous debut album. It's pretty mellow compared to some of the RTF stuff he did. I might listen to School Days next...

Yesterday I listened to 'Bathory', one of my favorite metal albums from the early 80's.


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 2, 2007)

Mushroomhead - Never Let It Go


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 2, 2007)

A damm loud space heater running....

As more than a few thin skinned lightweights around here can't take 50's.

As for me, I LOVE this weather!!!


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 2, 2007)

the sound of silence


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 2, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> A damm loud space heater running....
> 
> As more than a few thin skinned lightweights around here can't take 50's.
> 
> As for me, I LOVE this weather!!!



Wow, how can you stand that cold? 

As for music, it's Alanis Morissette - Perfect


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 2, 2007)

You oughtta here 'em when it's 40's!!! For me it just means a heavier outside shirt.

Around here you HAVE to layer! 

I had a trip up to Lufkin today. It's about an hour and ten minutes each way.

Did: Nickelback - The Long Road (2003), Shinedown - Us and Them (2005), The 69 Eyes - Devils (2004) and between the return trip and coming home the first four cuts of Army of Anyone - Army of Anyone (2006).

Right now: Blessed SILENCE!


----------



## taiji (Jan 2, 2007)

listening to Youtube..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7R76j7F9pg


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 2, 2007)

Polk and San Jac counties are pretty busy tonight. Old school scanner again!


----------



## swampgator (Jan 2, 2007)

(Ch-Ch-Ch-)
Changes from Shrek 2


----------



## greenlight (Jan 2, 2007)

Jean Luc Ponty - Enegmatic Voyage *****

Most of Mahavishnu Orchestra albums w/John Mclaughlin *****

Not a lot of lyrics in that playlist


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 5, 2007)

Heavy Metal "The First Twenty Years".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Free For All" and "Breaking the Law". :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 5, 2007)

At this moment, I'm listening to the music from the Sega coin-op arcade video game Afterburner II.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 5, 2007)

I didn't spend much time in the truck today, and 740AM was my choice.

At this time I've been busily "modding" optic lights to reflector lights. Haven't had any music on. We'll see in a little while.


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 6, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 8, 2007)

AC/DC - Shoot To Thrill


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 8, 2007)

When I was away from home earlier this morning, I "heard" a number of Raven songs; the songs I remember "hearing" were: "Sledgehammer Rock", "Run Silent, Run Deep", and "One for All". There were several more, but I no longer remember what they were.

And while I was in the shower a short time ago today, I "heard" the Anthrax song "Discharge".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been on a "Children of Bodom" kick today.

Getting ready to go bowling!


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 8, 2007)

Metallica
Master of the Puppets
Orion (instrumental) :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bowled just 2 pins under average. We split games at 2 apiece.

On the way home a couple cuts from 30 Seconds to Mars.

Just now a couple "oldies" (1989) from Blue Murder.

Pretty DANG soon... BED! LOTTA driving today. Saw a couple BAD wrecks. Will have to travel the exact same route in another day or two when the machine is repaired....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 12, 2007)

While I was outside a short time ago today, I "heard" part of the Robert Palmer song "Addicted to Love".

Part of the lyrics go "Your heart perspires" or "Your heart sweats".
I didn't know hearts did that...guess we'd better get the patient on the table, anesthetise him, lance his chest open, and thoroughly douche his heart with antiperspirent..


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 12, 2007)

Polk county has something BIG going on! Total road closure!

I heard something about power line(s) on top of a car.....

edit> Had Dad in the truck all day. That means talk radio. Earlier this evening I heard a couple cuts of Collective Soul, one of Fireball Ministry and one of ANTHRAX!!!

edit again> It's San Jacinto county with the bad accident, not Polk.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 12, 2007)

Part of the way through 6 hours and 18 minutes of Anthrax!

Current song: Only


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 13, 2007)

shake 'em on down- the north mississippi all-stars


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 13, 2007)

O.S.I. - The New Math (What He Said)


----------



## dano (Jan 13, 2007)

Ipoding:

Enchant's "Juggling 9 or Dropping 10"

--dan


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 13, 2007)

greenlight said:


> That's a lot of concerts. I went to the Power Windows tour and I think the P/g tour. After that I was on to RHCP and Guns'n'roses. Rush still sells out stadiums when they tour, but I don't go to stadiums anymore.
> 
> I was listening to 2112 yesterday. I like the early rush mostly, up to Farewell To Kings.


 2112 is one of the most amazing album's i've ever heard, right
there with Dark Side of the Moon. A must have CD.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 13, 2007)

I wonder what our Miss Sasha listen's to?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 13, 2007)

more Anthrax!

current song; Be All, End All


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 13, 2007)

{_imitating Beavis & Butt-Head_}: *YES!!! The National Anthrax!!!* :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd have never believed that I would have taken to such "headbanger" music!!!

Sound of White Noise may be the best album....


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jan 13, 2007)

'Murder Ballads' by Nick Cave.






(currently on track 6 - Curse of Millhaven) 


CFU


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 13, 2007)

While I was in the shower a short time ago this evening, I "heard" several songs from Pink Floyd "The Wall".


----------



## TIP AND RING (Jan 14, 2007)

"Slit Skirts" -Pete Townshend- 1982


----------



## Ralls (Jan 14, 2007)

"Xavier" by Dead Can Dance via www.finetune.com


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 14, 2007)

even more Anthrax... from Stomp 442 this time.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 14, 2007)

You'll never guess what I'm listening to right now...Anthrax "Stomp 442" hahaha!!!  :rock: 
I started with the song "King Size".


----------



## Sixpointone (Jan 15, 2007)

Crying by Roy Orbison


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 15, 2007)

Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".
I wanted to listen to the song "Fantasy", even though I do not use coke or other inhalant drugs. :cornfused:


----------



## jds009 (Jan 15, 2007)

PF - Money


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 15, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Sound of White Noise may be the best album....


I think you may be absolutely correct here...I really like their debut album "Fistful of Metal" - this is classic Anthrax and is the album I think of whenever I hear somebody mention the band Anthrax. It's kind of rough and gritty - fine if you like it that way. But "Sound of White Noise" has a much cleaner sound to it - and I really do like the songs on it.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 15, 2007)

the news talking about the Pats winning yesterday!

Ohh and snoop...What's my name


----------



## rkonieska (Jan 16, 2007)

ZOMBIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 16, 2007)

Aldo Nova "Subject - Aldo Nova"
I wanted to listen to the song "Monkey on Your Back" even though I do not use heroin or other needle drugs. :cornfused:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 16, 2007)

Polk and San Jacinto counties dealing with rare ICE on roads/bridges on my good old Pro 60.

Bed coming up soon!


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 16, 2007)

this is the sound....


of silence


----------



## jds009 (Jan 17, 2007)

MORE METALLICA!!! Yay!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheap Trick "Dream Police".
See, I'm not a metalhead *ALL* of the time, just *MOST* of the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 17, 2007)

*DELETED*


----------



## jds009 (Jan 17, 2007)

some zeppelin - Stair way to heavan


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 17, 2007)

Anthrax "Stomp 442".
See, told you I was a metalhead *MOST* of the time.


----------



## swampgator (Jan 17, 2007)

Styx - Love Is The Ritual


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 18, 2007)

Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's". :rock:
I wanted to listen to the song "Starting Up a Posse" because it has a lot of toliet words in it. 

Down the pipe...Anthrax "Return of the Killer A's".


----------



## greenlight (Jan 18, 2007)

This search cracked me up.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 18, 2007)

From one of my favourite Anthrax songs:
_
They say minimum effort
Maximum gain
From the inside out
It all looks the same_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm currently reading a book.

I may put something playing om WMP as background, but silence has it's place....


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 18, 2007)

silence is golden!!!

I hear but a harddrive spinning in glee


----------



## greenlight (Jan 18, 2007)

Miles Davis LivE3vil


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "State of Euphoria", then go get a pair of scissors and snip the cords off all of your telephone handsets. 
Music from Commodore 64 computer demos I wrote in the early-1990s. :thumbsup:


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 19, 2007)

don't think i've posted here while at work...


I am listening to a group of 12 break each others aggies. We seem to do this all day at work


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 19, 2007)

Anthrax - Persistence of Time - Blood

prior: Anthrax - Stomp 442 - King Size

next: Anthrax - Stomp 442 - Perpetual Motion

after that: don't know yet (but probably bedtime)

edit> I was wrong... Semisonic - Closing Time


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 20, 2007)

Anthrax "I'm the Man". :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 20, 2007)

Now it's Anthrax "Among the Living". :rock:

"I'm the walking dude.
I can see all the world.
Twist your minds with fear.
I'm the man with the power,
Among the living follow me or {_be unexpectedly terminated_}"

I don't like using the "d" word, that's why there is another term for it enclosed in curly brackets above.


----------



## Sixpointone (Jan 20, 2007)

Mama said Knock You Out by L.L. Cool J


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 20, 2007)

"i'm gonna knock you out!!!...mama said knock you out!!!!"

hey if his mama said it, i'm listening 



Sixpointone said:


> Mama said Knock You Out by L.L. Cool J


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 20, 2007)

The loudest and most noticeable train I have ever heard at this house!

We are about 1.5 miles from the track, and hear them all. But this one TAKES THE CAKE!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 21, 2007)

Raven "Stay Hard".
Circa. 1987.
This is the album with the "Westwood perspiration" song on it.


----------



## drizzle (Jan 21, 2007)

A couple of guys discussing fun roads to take to play in the snow on Ham radio (2 meters).


----------



## Sixpointone (Jan 21, 2007)

The Gambler by Kenny Rogers


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 21, 2007)

one crazy NFC game!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 21, 2007)

A bit of AC/DC Live


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 22, 2007)

Raven "The Pack Is Back".
Circa. 1987.

Yes, the word "Is" is capitalised, even though it should not be.
I bet whomever was the grammar teacher for the person who did this CD cover shat himself or herself when this CD came out.


----------



## Sixpointone (Jan 22, 2007)

Some Hearts by Carrie Underwood


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 22, 2007)

Out sick from work today and still CPFing?


I love it!!! 



Sixpointone said:


> Some Hearts by Carrie Underwood


----------



## greenlight (Jan 22, 2007)

Billy Squier, Don't say No
The stroke!
Lonely is the night!

Signs of life is next.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes!!! :thumbsup:
"Don't Say No" is my favourite Billy Squier album!!! :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Pandora.com "Liar Radio" (Yngwie J. Malmsteen based - Metalish!)


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 24, 2007)

Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble - Pride And Joy


----------



## MatajumotorS (Jan 24, 2007)

XTC Radio London


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 24, 2007)

Music from various games & demos for the Commodore 64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee. Including the song "Artillery 90" that I used in a demo I wrote in 1992.


----------



## greenlight (Jan 25, 2007)

The Cars 'hits',

Chick Corea Electrik band "eye of the beholder""Inside out"

Pink Floyd, "Animals"

and,

Romantic Warrior (Return To Forever with Chick Corea )

Needless to say I got some work done while listening to my ipod.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 25, 2007)

Was within range of 94.5 "The Buzz" most of the day so that's what was on.

We finally have a family together to watch Monday nights 24 episode on Thursday! Alert the media! It starts just about after I hit post!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 27, 2007)

Raven "The Pack Is Back".
See, told "ya" I'm a metalhead most of time.


----------



## vinn (Jan 27, 2007)

Audioslave - Show me how to live


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 27, 2007)

Been working over my Yngwie J Malmsteen stuff. Most of it I classify as Metal Rock.


----------



## yuandrew (Jan 28, 2007)

Gun's N' Roses

"Knocking on Heaven's Door"


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 28, 2007)

Great song!!!



yuandrew said:


> Gun's N' Roses
> 
> "Knocking on Heaven's Door"


----------



## vizlor (Jan 28, 2007)

The new arcade fire album


----------



## MatajumotorS (Jan 28, 2007)

Snoop Dogg Ft. B-Real - Vato


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jan 28, 2007)

Nevsky Band

Kees


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 28, 2007)

Music from the C=64 demo "Hardcore", written by the demo group Abyss in the late-1980s (1988 is my best guess here). :rock:


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 29, 2007)

Back to the future..... Original


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 29, 2007)

Green Jellÿ "Cereal Killer".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 30, 2007)

Music from the C=64 demo "Slash!", written by the demo group Havok in the early-1990s (1992 is my best guess here).


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Still working Yngwie! That dude can make a guitar ROCK!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 31, 2007)

Green Jellÿ "333".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 31, 2007)

Metallica "Black".
This album has no formal name that I'm aware of, so "Black" it is.

I wanted to listen to the song "Wherever I May Roam" because that song was brought up in the "O no, I *MIGHT* be moving again soon. :-O" thread I started last night.


----------



## Coop (Jan 31, 2007)

Cradle of Filth - Nymphetamine Fix


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 31, 2007)

Gorillaz - Starshine


----------



## Coop (Jan 31, 2007)

Leave's Eyes - Norwegian Lovesong


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm still listening to Pain. Over and over and over and...

I'm actually trying to karaoke-ize the songs with KaraFun, and I think it's going pretty well.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 31, 2007)

I always wanted to karaoke the Anthrax song "Howling Furies", but I'm just a terrible singer.
My singing would make William Hung from American Idol seem like a five-time grammy winner in comparison. :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 2, 2007)

Anthrax "Armed & Dangerous".
I wanted to listen to the song "God Save the Queen", because part of the lyrics are "We're the flowers in the dustbin", and "dustbin" is how UK residents say "garbage can".


----------



## Pax et Lux (Feb 2, 2007)

Motorhead - _Another Perfect Day_.

The one with Robbo, guitarist from Thin Lizzy. . .


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 2, 2007)

I am trying to come to grips with WMP11. It is taking SOME getting use to!

I did some "The 69 Eyes" a while ago, and some Yngwie Malmsteen is coming up next!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 3, 2007)

Same as yesterday morning, and same reason too ("We're the flowers in the dustbin"). :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 3, 2007)

Windows Media Player v11 has some cool features, and some that drive me batty!

Current song is "Iron Clad" by Yngwie Malmsteen. Upcoming is more Yngwie, as that dude makes a guitar SING!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 3, 2007)

Anthrax "Spreading the Disease".
I wanted to listen to the song "Medusa", even though the lyrics are terrible and awful and stuff. :cornfused:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 3, 2007)

I can't understand a word of it, but I've watched a couple of Children of Bodom videos on youtube and them boys make some ROCKIN' music!!


----------



## Coop (Feb 3, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I can't understand a word of it, but I've watched a couple of Children of Bodom videos on youtube and them boys make some ROCKIN' music!!




http://www.darklyrics.com/c/childrenofbodom.html


have fun 



...and I'm listening to Leaves Eyes - Into Your Light


----------



## shoe (Feb 3, 2007)

The voices in my head.


----------



## FirstMain (Feb 3, 2007)

Carlos Santana - 'Abraxas Remastered'

Fricken' awesome.....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 3, 2007)

Been doing Yngwie Malmsteen "Trial By Fire: Live In Leningrad"

I don't generally like live music, but this is GOOD STUFF!


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 4, 2007)

Class Clown by George Carlin


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 4, 2007)

I have the life story of John Rodeo :lolsign: (inside joke)



Sixpointone said:


> Class Clown by George Carlin


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 5, 2007)

For some reason, I've been "hearing" the song "Baker Street" by Jerry Rafferty sporadically all day.


----------



## Mudd Magnet (Feb 5, 2007)

right now I am listning to Minute Of Decay by marilyn manson up next would be Rosenrot by Rammstein and the previous song was Bump & Grind by the rankins I listen to alot of different music from country to gothic rock heavy metal and classic rock and just abought anything in between :rock:


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 5, 2007)

Wind of Change by The Scorpions


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 6, 2007)

Music from various games & demos for the C=64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 6, 2007)

Bed of Roses by Bon Jovi


----------



## Ordin_Aryguy (Feb 6, 2007)

Master of Disguise - Lizzy Borden


Ordin


----------



## swampgator (Feb 6, 2007)

"Me And Billy The Kid" from Joe Ely - Live at Antone's


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 6, 2007)

Live "TheBuzz" dot com.

Wishing to hear a song again. Wishing I had made a note of the title when I heard it earlier today!!!


----------



## Redregie (Feb 7, 2007)

"Moon Safari" by french duo Air
finest lounge music ever made.

On the way to work this morning managed to catch "Father and Son" by Cat Stevens, still the original and best version.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Spreading the Disease", go buy yourself a brand spanken new SureFire Heckfire or Beast!!!!


----------



## Ordin_Aryguy (Feb 9, 2007)

Blister in the Sun - Violent Femmes


Ordin


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm getting brain pain because I want a song that I can't find!

I had enough of it in my mind to google.... about 6 hours before I COULD google it.

ARGH!

I just hope I hear it today and can write it down!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 9, 2007)

AC/DC "Back in Black". :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 9, 2007)

Music from various games & demos for the C=64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 9, 2007)

For some reason, I "heard" the Judas Priest song "Electric Eye" while I was having my cereal a short time ago today.
Makes me want to load two new cells into my LitePro Quasar and look for hidden cameras. :cornfused:


----------



## Roy (Feb 9, 2007)

Listening to "Celtic Woman - A New Journey"


----------



## Ordin_Aryguy (Feb 9, 2007)

Legalize It - Peter Tosh


Ordin


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 9, 2007)

Never have heard or figured out the name of that darn song.

Maybe someone can help? The last line a couple of times, these three words together "one last kiss"

The song deals with the end of a relationship or some such. 

And that is all I can tell you!

I think I'll put on some AC/DC Live!


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 9, 2007)

A little bit of Roy D. Mercer

Oh Lord he is...funny.

You can't go your entire life without hearing a couple of his calls.

-Cameron


----------



## Ordin_Aryguy (Feb 10, 2007)

The Deep End - The Swimming Pool Q's

Old-school, crazy stuff from Athens, GA.


Ordin


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 12, 2007)

Some Anthrax from Spreading the Disease (1985)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then go buy yourself a brand spanken new 120mW+ blue DPSS laser!!!


----------



## Fluffster (Feb 13, 2007)

"Recollections of the past" by the Cracow Klezmer Band. Amazing music! I've never heard klezmer taken so seriously before.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 14, 2007)

Korn;

Got the Life

Edit a minute later;
Madonna
Beautiful Stranger

Club Mix (like it is often heard in some nightclubs)


----------



## COMMANDR (Feb 14, 2007)

Foo Fighters 

In Your Honor

Miracle is a great song!!!! Give it an ear.

Gary


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 14, 2007)

bobisculous said:


> A little bit of Roy D. Mercer
> 
> Oh Lord he is...funny.
> 
> ...


Oh, man!
I loved some of his calls too. :devil:


"This-iz-Roy-Dee-Mercer...
Amm Cawlin' bout ...." 

When I used to work security during the 3rd shifts, Myself and the other guards including the post commander had a lot of laughs listening to some of his stuff. :laughing: x10!

Edit:
Now listening to..
Pantera;
"Walk"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 16, 2007)

Anthrax "Fistful of Metal". :rock:


----------



## Bright Scouter (Feb 16, 2007)

Jimmy Buffett,

Party at the end of the world,

from the "Take the weather with you" CD


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 16, 2007)

Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's" :rock:


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 16, 2007)

Electric Light Orchestra.

Fire On High

I 1st heard this in the 70's in my Uncle's basement music room with tons of power and 2 very big loudspeakers taller than I was then!
:rock: X10+!!

Edit a few minutes later;

Metallica

Star Wars Imperial March


----------



## skalomax (Feb 16, 2007)

The Crannberies


Zombie.

Yeah, Im cool :laughing:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 16, 2007)

3 Doors Down from "Seventeen Days".

Actually that's what came up first when I hit "songs" in WMP 11...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 17, 2007)

Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's".
I wanted to listen to the song "Starting Up a Posse" because it has a lot of toliet words in it.
The cleanest part of the song goes like this:

===================================================================================================
You say our records are offensive
_(You're a douche, You're a douche)_
Our messages ain't right
_(You're a douche, You're a douche)_
You say "We're gonna label records
_(You're a douche, You're a douche)_
So our kids can grow up right"
_(You're a douche, You're a douche)_
You farking whores 
_(Let them decide)_
That's all you are
===================================================================================================


----------



## skalomax (Feb 17, 2007)

The Partisans

17 Years.


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 17, 2007)

Forever Young by Rod Stewart


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 19, 2007)

Billy Squier "Don't Say No".


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 19, 2007)

the sound of bickering co-workers... drowined out "Dangerous" by the Ying yang twins


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 19, 2007)

The sound of silence from taking today off of work.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 19, 2007)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" the music that plays on level 10 of the computer video game "Wolfenstein 3D", so when I got home, I launched the game and battled my way to level 10 so I could listen to it for real.
Well ok, I didn't *BATTLE* my way - it's been at least four years since I've played, so I used the secret warp elevator on level 1 to get to level 10.


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 19, 2007)

You're not missing much!!!





Sixpointone said:


> The sound of silence from taking today off of work.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 20, 2007)

Metallica;
Free Speech for the Dumb

From the 1998 Garage cd#1


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 21, 2007)

Papa Roach!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Billy Squier "Don't Say No", then go saw all the legs off your dining, coffee, and end tables. 
Anthrax "We've Come for You All". :rock:


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 22, 2007)

Devin Townsend Band - Pixillate


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 22, 2007)

Pretty Maids - Red, Hot and Heavy - metal - 1984

Metal, as long as it has great rifts and a good beat is GOOD LISTENING STUFF!


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 22, 2007)

Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald by Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 23, 2007)

Blue October - Foiled - 2006 rock. 

It isn't a great album by any stretch of my imagination... but it is a decent one!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 23, 2007)

now some nice METAL... by Witchery!


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 23, 2007)

Pet Shop Boys.
It's a Sin.


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 24, 2007)

Dream Theater - New Millennium


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 25, 2007)

Exciter "Long Live the Loud". :rock:
Now _*this*_ is metal. :twothumbs:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 25, 2007)

While I was away from home this morning and even now, I'm "hearing" the song "Ballad of Marshall Stack" by the NWOBHM band Raven.


----------



## Trashman (Feb 25, 2007)

"Since I've been loving you" -- Corrine Bailey Rae (yes, the same one that Led Zepplin did, but a little different)


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 26, 2007)

Not really much of a country guy, but I've been diggin on Brad Paisley lately. 

He's a pretty darn decent guitarist.






Currently listening to 'Who Needs Pictures'.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 26, 2007)

Exciter "Violence & Force". :rock:

When I selected "Open file" in my HTML editor a short time ago, I almost typed "VIOLENCE" into the dialogue box becaue I was listening to the title track. :green:
Now the song "Destructor" is playing, but I don't feel like beating a flashlight against concrete or flushing it. :cornfused:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 26, 2007)

Some classic AC/DC from High Voltage 1975!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 28, 2007)

More AC/DC, this time from Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (the title track just now!)


----------



## TorchMan (Mar 1, 2007)

Was given a gift today, Rush The Spirit Of Radio. A greatest hits compilation.

Working Man
Fly By Night
2112 Overture/The Temple Of Syrinx
Closer To The Heart
The Trees
The Spirit Of Radio
Freewill
Limelight
Tom Sawyer
Red Barchetta (this one's been on my mind a lot)
New World Man
Subdivisions
Distant Early Warning
The Big Money
Force Ten
Time Stand Still

I'm on the third run through. 2112 Overture at the moment. The Trees, Subdivisions, Distant Early Warning, what killer songs. I'm wanting to hear one of my favorite all time songs, let alone Rush songs, so Moving Pictures is coming out of the casefor Witch Hunt. Power Windows and Grace Under Pressure (my favorite overall Rush album is G.U.P.) are coming out as well. What a Rush!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Anthrax "Among the Living".
I wanted to listen to the song "One World".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2007)

Music ROMs from the Williams pinball game "F-14 Tomcat" via PINMAMEW.EXE on my pee-cee.
Just set the machine so its resident diagnostic program is running and get to the sound/music test with the "DOWN" and "AUTO UP" buttons.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 3, 2007)

AC/DC yet again at the moment. 

The 69 Eyes earlier when I did an erand in my truck.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "State of Euphoria", then go gather up all of your hairbrushes & rat-tailed combs, throw them in the commode, and try to flush them away. 
Music from a Williams F-14 Tomcat pinball, via PINMAMEW.EXE on my pee-cee.


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 5, 2007)

AC/DC - Cover You In Oil


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2007)

At this very moment, I'm listening to the music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Space Harrier, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Afterburner II.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 5, 2007)

Just the ticking of a clock (and the clicking of a keyboard!).

Just got back from the worst night of bowling since I started up again!!!

And I'm very close to going to bed....


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 6, 2007)

Jethro Tull - My God


----------



## Rando (Mar 6, 2007)

Lullaby Renditions of Metallica. And I don't have kids.


----------



## cobra-ak (Mar 6, 2007)

Michael Savage on KLIF live stream


----------



## swampgator (Mar 6, 2007)

The Bourbon Legend - Jason Boland and the Stragglers


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 6, 2007)

Yngwie Malmsteen

I don't know QUITE what to make of it, but some of the songs are GOOD!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then go snip the cords off all of your small appliances. 
Music from a Williams F-14 Tomcat pinball, via PINMAMEW.EXE on my pee-cee.


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 10, 2007)

When Children Cry by White Lion


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 10, 2007)

Yngwie J. Malmsteen's Rising Force - Odyssey - 1988

Last song - Dreaming (Tell Me)

Up now - Bite The Bullet (instrumental) ROCKIN guitar work!!!


----------



## jds009 (Mar 10, 2007)

Brae paisley - mud on the tires!

Metallica - Orion


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2007)

a prank call to my buddy on three way LOL


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 10, 2007)

jds009 said:


> ...Metallica - Orion


Orion is a kick-butt song!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Roy Wood and Wizzard - Rialto Archive Series

Song currently playing is You Sure Got It Now.

The cover caught my attention at the library.


----------



## jds009 (Mar 10, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Orion is a kick-butt song!!! :thumbsup:



One of the best metallica, next to master of puppets, which is on at the moment :rock:


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 10, 2007)

No by Shakira


----------



## labrat (Mar 10, 2007)

I wish (I knew how it would feel to be free)
by Nina Simone, diifferent versions, bad recordings, but the message is very clear, even today!


----------



## CLHC (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, I can't help it but "face the music," since my neighbor is blasting Los Bukis(sp?).


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2007)

Eve of destruction - Barry Mac


----------



## skalomax (Mar 10, 2007)

CHC said:


> Well, I can't help it but "face the music," since my neighbor is blasting Los Bukis(sp?).


 
Haha....
Im listening to

RedhotChillipeppers

"Californication"


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2007)

Great song and Band!! I would lov to see them in concert if they come around again!



skalomax said:


> Haha....
> Im listening to
> 
> RedhotChillipeppers
> ...


----------



## srvctec (Mar 10, 2007)

Tool - Vicarious and before that Saliva - Ladies and Gentlemen


----------



## nightgaunt (Mar 10, 2007)

Dropkick Murphy's "Wild Rover (live)"...getting in that St. Patrick's day spirit!!!


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 11, 2007)

The Devin Townsend Band - The Fluke


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Among the Living", go buy yourself a brand spanken new LumaRay FL12RX!!! 

I wanted to listen to the song "Efilnikufesin (N.F.L.)" - that song has nothing whatsoever to do with football. :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 11, 2007)

.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 11, 2007)

Sixpointone said:


> When Children Cry by White Lion


ouch


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 11, 2007)

Last: Yngwie J. Malmsteen - Attack!!

Now: AC/DC - Back In Black

Next: ????????????????????? (giving SERIOUS thought to some Children of Bodom....)


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 11, 2007)

I Started A Joke by The Bee Gees


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 11, 2007)

Some cuts from G3 LIVE: Rockin' in the Free World - 2004 Joe Satriani/Steve Vai/Yngwie Malmsteen.

But it has been a long day, and though my head believes it to be an hour earlier than it really is, my eyes vote to go to bed SOON!


----------



## jds009 (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet home alababma, if i have to tell you by whom, i will kill you

No. Seriously.


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 12, 2007)

Angie by The Rolling Stones


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 12, 2007)

That's Amore!!!! Dean the machine


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 12, 2007)

Some more G3 Live, Steve Vai this time...


----------



## greenlight (Mar 13, 2007)

Venom "Black Metal"





Slayer "Reign in Blood"


----------



## MarNav1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes-90125 right now. And probably RUSH later.


----------



## luxlunatic (Mar 13, 2007)

MARNAV1 said:


> Yes-90125 right now. And probably RUSH later.


 
My 2 favorites in one post, no way!
I was jammin Rush-Feedback earlier and was thinking about some Yes, maybe Fagile.
New Rush album May 1st. At rush.com you can hear the single "Far Cry" from the new album. :rock:


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 13, 2007)

"Didn't I... didn't I... didn't I see ya cryin'..."


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 13, 2007)

greenlight said:


>



I can't quite make out what those covers are... help?

I presume that maybe they are metal or hard rock by the look of them...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 13, 2007)

They are both **DEFINITELY** heavy metal.
Slayer is a heavy metal/death metal band, and I haven't yet listened to the Venom album yet, though I actually have it.
But I've heard the title track of that Venom album, and I know with absolute, positive, 100% certainty that it's heavy metal.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Craig! Gonna try some Slayer!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2007)

Music from various games & demos on the C=64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
At this second, the music from the "Dominator" game trainer.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm blue ba dee de de de dooo... LOL

Great song!


----------



## CLHC (Mar 15, 2007)

Once and again, I can't help it but I'm "hearing" from my next door neighbor songs from a Shakira?


----------



## aikiman44 (Mar 15, 2007)

St Germaine, great groove music, and the Tornadoes, early surf. And always, the blues.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 15, 2007)

Was just listening to some Papa Roach....

Will likely go through 6-8 CDs tomorrow on road trip.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 16, 2007)

Finally it's nice and quiet tonight and I'm listening to "*Memories of Green*" from the soundtrack to. . . ?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Among the Living", go buy yourself a brand spanken new 120mW blue laser!!! 

I wanted to listen to the song "One World". :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2007)

Now it's Billy Squier "Don't Say No".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Too Daze Gone".


----------



## jds009 (Mar 16, 2007)

Chevelle - Well enough alone


----------



## greenlight (Mar 16, 2007)

Billy Squier is great; chicks dig him.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's another good one:Bathory
Click the image for the wiki page:


 

"Bathory is the debut album of heavy metal band Bathory. It is considered one of the first recorded examples of the black metal style."

I picked this up on vinyl (rare) when it came out in 1984 and I was a freshman in HS. The album cover was appealing, and it seemed the darkest available. It's pretty raw and simple, but it's heavy. Check it out. :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2007)

While I was on my way home this morning, I "heard" several songs from the Anthrax album "State of Euphoria".


----------



## MatajumotorS (Mar 16, 2007)

Army_of_lovers_Obsession_DJ_DF_Remix_2007


----------



## 3rd_shift (Mar 16, 2007)

Staind

Mudshovel

Edit a few minutes later.

Kiss;

I Love It Loud


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 17, 2007)

Due to a STRANGE quirk in WMP7, I'm listening to AC/DC from Those About to Rock (so they will be added to the library).

WMP seems to be different every time it's launched....

But what the heck, AC/DC rocks!!!


----------



## nethiker (Mar 17, 2007)

Billy Jonas "What Kind of Cat are You?"


It's children's music but hey, I've got kids, what can I say. This guy is really good. Very clever songs. Kids love it, and I guess I do too.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 17, 2007)

Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's".
I wanted to listen to the song "Starting Up a Posse" because there is a lot of potty language in it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 17, 2007)

.


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 17, 2007)

Close My Eyes Forever by Ozzy Osbourne and Lita Ford


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 18, 2007)

OOOOHHH Yeah! Ozzie and Lita!!!

I'm doing more AC/DC as I get WMP straightened out.

I'm trying to rename all my songs in the same way (artist/album/song)...

It is a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG process!!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2007)

While I was outside a short time ago today, I "heard" part of the song "Baby Got Back", but with a "slight" alteration to the lyrics:
_
I like big bugs
And I cannot lie
That big old dragonfly
That swallowtail butterfly
_
Only a former entomologist can come up with something like this.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 18, 2007)

I've heard some little snippets of The Tragically Hip this evening...

Snippets because my rollerball "mouse" has a left click that doubles pretty often and launches I Tunes, which I then kill so I can go back to renaming files!

I LOVE the thumb roller because I don't have the real estate for a mouse...

Not sure I'll be able to replace it with another TR however...


----------



## TorchMan (Mar 18, 2007)

Help! by The Beatles. Amused To Death by Roger Waters.


----------



## jds009 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tool - The Pot

hard rock is da best


----------



## TorchMan (Mar 19, 2007)

jds009 said:


> Tool - The Pot
> 
> hard rock is da best


 
Ah, 10,000 Days. Right In Two.


----------



## jds009 (Mar 20, 2007)

The Doors - Riders on the Storm

Got to get the classics in


----------



## CLHC (Mar 20, 2007)

George Strait — "Am I Blue"


----------



## vinn (Mar 20, 2007)

Queensryche - Silent Lucidity


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 21, 2007)

A few cuts from Viva La Bands (which led me to several other artists/albums!).


----------



## greenlight (Mar 21, 2007)

Chick Corea - Elektrik Band / Eye of the Beholder


----------



## jds009 (Mar 22, 2007)

The Fray - How to save a life...i know i know...but its kinda good )


----------



## SoundMix (Mar 22, 2007)

The News, without Huey Lewis.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 22, 2007)

Miles Davis - Live around the world.

A great live album, and a great Miles Davis album. They rock, then break it down. Incredible music.


----------



## MarNav1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Moving Pictures.


----------



## polymath (Mar 22, 2007)

The Cranberries - New New York


----------



## CLHC (Mar 22, 2007)

Dwight Yoakam — "Little Ways"


----------



## skalomax (Mar 22, 2007)

My DOHC Vtec @ 8700RPM  


I wish.


----------



## PARIS (Mar 22, 2007)

I was listening to one of the guys expressing his concern regarding my flashlight
interests.


----------



## yuandrew (Mar 22, 2007)

The Killers 

"Mr. Brightside"


----------



## CLHC (Mar 22, 2007)

Chris Daughtry — "What I Want" Featuring Slash of course. . .


----------



## Galiphrey (Mar 22, 2007)

CHC said:


> Chris Daughtry — "What I Want" Featuring Slash of course. . .



I'm also listening to a Daughtry. Well, it's spelled differently: Daugherty. Nevermind. Derri Daugherty. It's The Choir - Flap Your Wings. Good to mellow out.


----------



## RA40 (Mar 22, 2007)

Wife brought this disc back for me: Tommy heavenly6
http://www.sonymusic.co.jp/Music/Info/Tommyheavenly6/disco/index.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsF6ETc0jyg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5n74ymiBFI

Another of her songs from a prior release:
http://angellady1504.vox.com/library/audio/6a00c225249fbb8fdb00cdf3af22ffcb8f.html

Japanese CD's are $$ but at least they usually have supplemental material. This release had a DVD with music videos. Roughly US $35.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 22, 2007)

more Yngwie Malmsteen

He sure makes a guitar SING!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 24, 2007)

Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's".
I wanted to listen to the song "Startin Up a Posse" because it has a lot of potty language in it.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 25, 2007)

Kalapana — "Black Sand"


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 25, 2007)

Wasted by Carrie Underwood (from Saturday Night Live)


----------



## jds009 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ya babY! Breaking Benjamin - Sooner or LAter


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2007)

Music from various games & demos for trhe C=64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
At this moment, a song called "Artillery '90" that I used in a demo I wrote in 1992.
The filename itself is a toliet word, so I cannot say what it is. :green:


----------



## CLHC (Mar 26, 2007)

Chirs Isaak — "American Boy"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 26, 2007)

I was doing some Yngwie Malmsteen coming home form bowling.

Album "Eclipse".

Just about to go to bed now so nothing at this time.


----------



## ss2nv (Mar 27, 2007)

TOOL.


----------



## Eskimonio (Mar 27, 2007)

RIOT - Three Days Grace


----------



## Coop (Mar 27, 2007)

A lot of annoying rap music... because my colleagues have no taste in music...

I hate rap music...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 28, 2007)

Cheap Trick "Dream Police".
See, I'm not a metalhead *ALL* of the time, just *MOST* of the time.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 28, 2007)

Now it's Anthrax "Sound of White Noise".
I wanted to listen to the song "C11 H17 N2 O2 S Na" (Sodium Pentathol).
See, told you I was a metalhead *MOST* of the time.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 28, 2007)

Yngwie Malmsteen yet again...

Album "Facing the Animal" 1997 ( he tends to have good if not great singers on his albums!)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 29, 2007)

Billy Squier "Don't Say No".
I wanted to listen to the song "The Stroke".


----------



## MarNav1 (Mar 29, 2007)

Rush- By-tor and the Snow Dog- All the Worlds A Stage


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 4, 2007)

Raven "The Pack Is Back".


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 4, 2007)

I listen to jojo all the time. I like jojo.

Here's a great website for jojo pictures:
http://www.jojo-online.net/gallery/index.php?lang=english

mmmmmmm..... jojo


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 4, 2007)

Dio from the CD "The Very Beast of Dio"

He is a pretty awesome singer and the band ain't too shabby either!


----------



## jds009 (Apr 5, 2007)

Now its good ol' metallica (master of puppets)...next will be 'the classic crime'


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 7, 2007)

Raven "Stay Hard".
This is the album with the "Westwood perspiration" song on it.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't understand you, Craig, I can only listen to 'Live at the inferno', although I have most of the vinyl from the 80's.

Yesterday I was rocking to Mastodon, then later Wolfmother. I'm trying to get ready for the concerts, they are going to ROCK. These are the hard rock/metal concerts to see this year, so if you see them in your area, get tickets before they sell out.


----------



## MarNav1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Frampton comes Alive! How about it Greenlight? After that of course RUSH. 
Another album you might consider since you are a headbanger is Judas Preist
Unleashed in the East!  I'm going to see Rush in KC this year. I haven't seen
them live before.


----------



## MarNav1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Greenlight, what do you have for a system?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 8, 2007)

The sound file "Easter 2.sid" via SIDPLAY.EXE on my computer.
It doesn't sound very Eastery, so it's my guess that it was written on an Easter Sunday in 1990, 1991, or 1992.

No heavy metal for me today...the reason should be obvious.


----------



## jds009 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah, good ol easter music...so many hyms...


----------



## greenlight (Apr 8, 2007)

MARNAV1 said:


> Greenlight, what do you have for a system?



I saw peter frampton live at the warfield (not the original concert) but I don't listen to his stuff. Also saw JP (with the 'ripper') and have seen RH (fight), but don't have any of their stuff, either. Hearing 'breaking the law' once in a while is enough for me (and laughing about RH). I like the scorps, too, but don't listen to them myself.

Were you asking about my sound system? I used to have a lot of gear for pumping music, but I haven't been using it recently. I rock out a lot, so at home I like it quiet. Right now I have an Ipod and speakers for listening to at home. I have a turntable, a Nakamichi amp, and some infinity speakers, but they're not hooked up. Sometimes there can be TOO MUCH music.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 11, 2007)

Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".
I wanted to listen to the song "Fantasy" which is about snorting coke, even though I do not use cocaine or other snorted drugs. :cornfused:


----------



## Jorge Banner (Apr 11, 2007)

a CD w:
I Can't Stop Lovin' You
Limbo Rock
Corinna Corinna
Hurt
Love Me Warm And Tander
Quando Calienta El Sol
Sweet Lillte Sixteen
King Of Clowns
Surfin'
Good Golliy Miss Molly
Da Doo Ron Ron
He's So Fine
If I Had A Hammer
On Brodway
End Of The World
Chariot
I (Who Have Nothing)
Hey Paula
Surf City
Papa Oom Mow Mow
Surfin' Safari
Speedy Gonzales
The Lion Sleeps Tonight
Don't Play That Song


----------



## jds009 (Apr 11, 2007)

Shinedown - Simple man!


----------



## Sixpointone (Apr 11, 2007)

"When the Leaves Blow Away" Steven Wright DVD.


----------



## cratz2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Eric Clapton's _Unplugged_ DVD. 

'Nobody Knows You When You're Down And Out' is playing at the moment.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 12, 2007)

Honolulu City Lights — Beamer Brothers(?)


----------



## DoubleDutch (Apr 13, 2007)

Sting - Songs from the Labyrinth


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 14, 2007)

Aldo Nova "Subject.....Aldo Nova".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Monkey on your Back" which is about heroin, but I do not use heroin or other needle drugs. :cornfused:


----------



## Gannz (Apr 14, 2007)

Right now I’m listening to the ringing in my ears. :thumbsdow Before that I was listening to my Moto e815 w/ ~250 good quality (128kbs) MP3’s. A few favorites…

Stone Sour
Breaking Benjamin 
Angels and Airwaves
Jack Johnson
Blue October
Custom
The Killers
Chevelle


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 17, 2007)

The Cars "Panorama".

Down the pipe...probably Antrax "Among the Living".


----------



## cratz2 (Apr 17, 2007)

The Offspring video collection DVD. They are kinda cool in that mainstream rock, yet are really punk wannabes at heart sorta way.

The Kids Aren't Alright is on right now.


----------



## jds009 (Apr 18, 2007)

Godsmack - Voodoo

next is "aerosmith - sweet emotion!


----------



## greenlight (Apr 19, 2007)

Miles Davis LivE-3vil

This is one trippy album.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 19, 2007)

While I was away from home this morning, I "heard" "The I-95 Bunghole Song".


----------



## swampgator (Apr 19, 2007)

Jason Boland & The Stragglers - Can't Tell If I Drink


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 19, 2007)

Gannz has it right!

For me, nothing in particular.

Just finished mowing about 1.75 of our 2.5 acres, and the silence is pretty nice!


----------



## CLHC (Apr 19, 2007)

p.d.a. (we just don't care) — John Legend


----------



## swampgator (Apr 21, 2007)

Cory Morrow - Beer


----------



## flash_bang (Apr 21, 2007)

Blow Me Away - Breaking Benjamin
Le Disko (Radio Edit) - Shiny Toy Guns
Are You With Me? - Vaux
Casting Off - This Beautiful Republic 
Mister Sister - The Tender Box
When Worlds Collide - Powerman 5000
Click Click Boom - Saliva
Somebody Told Me - The Killers
Everytime We Touch - Cascada
Had Enough - Breaking Benjamin

Same playlist I have on my iPod for the gym


----------



## swampgator (Apr 21, 2007)

Ray Wylie Hubbard - Up Against The Wall, Redneck Mother


----------



## jds009 (Apr 23, 2007)

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## jds009 (Apr 23, 2007)

did i say paranoid? i meant war pigs...oops...album, song...pretty close


----------



## CLHC (Apr 23, 2007)

Back In a New York Groove — KISS


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 23, 2007)

While I was away from home earlier this afternoon, I "heard" significant portions of the song "1999" by Prince.
Only the words "two thousand zero zero" were replaced by "two thousand zero seven", and the word "1999" was replaced by the word "2006".


----------



## cutlerylover (Apr 23, 2007)

Im listenbing to one of my favrotie cd's, Neil Young - Live Rust...I haven't heard this one since I boiught it about 10 years ago...my father told me I should get it, it was one of my best purchases music wise...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 25, 2007)

I started out with some Yngwie Malmsteen (from Odyssey) on my Corpus Christi trip. Then caught the start and almost an hour of the Rod Ryan show on 94.5 The Buzz.

Then mostly Yngwie from Collection, Fire & Ice and Trilogy.

Then about an hour of Chris Baker on 740AM.

Then I was back at the shop.

Now I'm fixin' to go to bed.


----------



## swampgator (Apr 25, 2007)

CHC said:


> Back In a New York Groove — KISS


 
Not to be nitpicky, but New York Groove is pure Ace Frehley! It was the highest charting song off any of the "solo" records!


Currently listening to:

Roger Creager - L.A. Freeway

BTW who's up for starting a Volume 6?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 27, 2007)

Anthrax "Among the Living".
I wanted to listen to the songs "One World" and "N.F.L. - Efilnikufesin".
That last song has nothing whatsoever to do with football. 

"Just one too many cookies
From the batch no one should taste"


----------



## axolotls (Apr 27, 2007)

I assume you made it to the Belladonna reunion shows before he left again? ^

Anyways, listening to some local boys -> Dublin Death Patrol (featuring members of Exodus, Testament, Machine Head).


----------



## bobisculous (Apr 27, 2007)

Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons

-C


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 27, 2007)

axolotls said:


> I assume you made it to the Belladonna reunion shows before he left again? ^


I've never been to an Anthrax concert - none have been in my area or otherwise where I could get to them.


----------



## flash_bang (Apr 27, 2007)

Coming Undone - KoRn
Push It - Static-X
Duality - Slipknot


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 27, 2007)

If you happened to guess I was listening to Yngwie J Malmsteen then you get a gold star.

Album Unleash The Fury (2005).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2007)

Pink Floyd "The Wall".


----------



## Sixpointone (Apr 30, 2007)

Field of Dreams Soundtrack


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 30, 2007)

Yngwie again.

Double Live! this time.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 4, 2007)

One thing leads to another!

Viva la Bands is one of my favorite albums, and because of that I searched out Turbon*gro. Working on the album A** Cobra.


----------



## SmokeDiver (May 4, 2007)

"Satan Said Dance" by Clap your Hands Say Yeah


that and Coldplay


----------



## jds009 (May 4, 2007)

Thunderstruck


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 7, 2007)

Kraftwerk "Computer World".

I'm a metalhead most of the time, but not *ALL* of the time.


----------



## greenlight (May 7, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I've never been to an Anthrax concert - none have been in my area or otherwise where I could get to them.



At least I can say I've seen an anthrax concet!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 7, 2007)

I caught a little bit of 94.7 "The Buzz" on my way home from bowling.

The washing machine AND dryer are running just on the other side of a wall.... I'd have to really crank it to listen to anything now.

Besides, I'm SLEEPY!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 8, 2007)

Pink Floyd "The Wall".
I wanted to listen to "Another Brick in the Wall (part 1) (the "We don't need no education" song) and "Young Lust".


----------



## jds009 (May 8, 2007)

Seether - Remedy, its a good one


----------



## bray (May 8, 2007)

The pointed sticks. out of luck. good classic mod rock


----------



## tomdooley62 (May 8, 2007)

Neil Young,Unknown Hinson, Billy Joe Shaver, reverend Horton Heat


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 8, 2007)

German radio.


----------



## iced_theater (May 8, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Brave New World


----------



## MarNav1 (May 8, 2007)

Peace and Quiet. And the clock going tick,tick,tick. Queensryche: I dream in
Infared. :laughing:


----------



## CLHC (May 8, 2007)

The breeze rustling through the trees, children laughing, a prop-plane flying overhead, and the acoustic version of "A Thousand Miles From Nowhere" by Dwight Yoakam playing in the background.


----------



## axolotls (May 8, 2007)

Megadeth - United Abominations


----------



## jds009 (May 9, 2007)

Oh i got the best on right now

Hank Will Jr - Country boy can survive, like the anthem! just the best ever!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 9, 2007)

The 69 Eyes

Most recent song "Wasting The Dawn" from Framed in Blood: The Very Blessed of The 69 Eyes


----------



## WNG (May 9, 2007)

Armin Van Buuren, A State of Trance radio show.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 9, 2007)

James Taylor's Copperline song is stuck in my head.


----------



## jds009 (May 9, 2007)

Metallica...RIde the lightning, love this cd!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 11, 2007)

Disturbed Radio on Pandora.com


----------



## CLHC (May 11, 2007)

I Need a Margarita - Clay Walker


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 13, 2007)

At this moment...music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Afterburner II, Hang On, Super Hang On, Space Harrier, and Outrun.


----------



## TedTheLed (May 13, 2007)

The Detroit Cobras; "green light" from "Tied and True"


----------



## CLHC (May 13, 2007)

Wishing - A Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Radio (May 13, 2007)

A little voice in my head telling me to "Buy another Light!" :lolsign:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 13, 2007)

Incubus - Fungus Amongus

Which came from a search for "Dig" and wikipedia


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 16, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Aldo Nova "Twitch", then go snip the cords off all of your small appliances. 
Anthrax "We've Come for You All". :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then go rip the phone right out of the wall. 
Exciter "Long Live the Loud". :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 18, 2007)

The Tragically Hip 

Album "Live Between Us"

Most recent song: The Luxury


----------



## Glock40 (May 19, 2007)

Guns N Roses..........Knockin on Heavans door.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 20, 2007)

One of the songs from the Sega coin-op arcade video game "Afterburburner Deluxe" from 1987.


----------



## Sixpointone (May 20, 2007)

The End by The Doors


----------



## bray (May 20, 2007)

joe strummer "coma girl"... and the tights "cracked".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 20, 2007)

EdGuy - Theater of Salvation - Arrows Fly

up next same artist - Kingdom of Madness - Deadmaker

Next: Bed


----------



## bobisculous (May 21, 2007)

Dream Theater - Constant Motion
A little Joe Satriani \m/

Iced Theater, have you heard any parts of DT's Systematic Chaos yet? Entire thing got leaked but I am trying my hardest not to listen to anything thats not released by the band. I am doing well so far...

-C


----------



## CLHC (May 21, 2007)

Cruzin' J-Town - Hiroshima


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 22, 2007)

For some reason, I've been "hearing" the Kenny Rogers song "The Gambler" this morning.

"_...You got to know when to hold them
Know when to fold them
Know when to walk away
Know when to run
You never count your money
When you're sitting at a table
There'll be time enough for counting
When the dealing's done..._"


----------



## mightysparrow (May 22, 2007)

Scott Walker, "Montague Terrace (In Blue)"

"... But we know, don't we?

And we'll dream won't we?

Of Montague Terrace, In Blue...."


----------



## iced_theater (May 24, 2007)

Jethro Tull - Fat Man


----------



## T4R06 (May 24, 2007)

Dream Theater - The Dark Eternal Night (Systematic Chaos)

@bobisculous - yeah some tracks had been leaked, but im not gonna download it. i will wait till june 5 in respect of the band.
for the mean time take a look at this

http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/SystematicChaos/


----------



## tdurand (May 31, 2007)

DT's The Dark Eternal Night has got mad crunch. Whatta group of talented dudes. Got my tix for the show in Milwaukee!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 31, 2007)

I'm up at this wretched hour to tow our 5,149LB trailer to Corpus.

Edguy - Hellfire Club - 2004 is in the CD player to get me far enough to catch Pat Gray on KSEV 700 (some really cool gigs start his show at 6 am!)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 31, 2007)

Gwar "This Toliet Earth".


----------



## iced_theater (May 31, 2007)

bobisculous said:


> Dream Theater - Constant Motion
> A little Joe Satriani \m/
> 
> Iced Theater, have you heard any parts of DT's Systematic Chaos yet? Entire thing got leaked but I am trying my hardest not to listen to anything thats not released by the band. I am doing well so far...
> ...



I wondered if my post had went through before the forum shut down. Guess not 

Anyway, I haven't heard any of DT's new album except for Constant Motion. I didn't even know the album had been leaked until you had mentioned it. I can wait until I get the album though, I got in on the pre-order where they were doing signed lithographs for the first 500 ppl or something like that. So hopefully I was one of the first 500 

As for the thread, I am currently listening to 
Megadeth - Mastermind


----------



## Randy Shackleford (May 31, 2007)

Got on of those DT SC pre-order signed lithographs album deals on the way, too.

could not help myself . D/L the entire album. I have yet to form a solid opinion as I have only listened to it 2-3 times. But, Constant Motion is definitely on the commercial side of the album (especially the chorus). There are some gems on this baby... the first track is excellent.

Also, they have released the #4 track, Dark Eternal Night, at http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/SystematicChaos/


----------



## iced_theater (May 31, 2007)

I guess we'll have to post on who got in early enough on the pre-order to get a signed lithograph. Find out in a week or two.

Angel Dust - Addicted To Serenity


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 31, 2007)

Made it to Corpus and back... barely!

It was full moon (or as close as doesn't matter) last night and people driving today did some WEIRD stuff!!!

I honestly can't remember what disk I had in from Corpus until I was in radio range of Houston... maybe My Chemical Romance...


----------



## CLHC (Jun 1, 2007)

The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Vicki "_Mama_" Lawrence


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 1, 2007)

Saxon - Heavy Metal Thunder - 2002


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Gwar "This Toliet Earth" then go find an insulator collection and smash them all with a hammer. 
Anthrax "Sound of White Noise". :rock:


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 1, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 1, 2007)

Sound of supper almost ready.

I don't know which CD is in my truck player, but whatever it is it will be coming out of rotation.

I'm mostly digging Euro bands just now such as Edguy and Yngwie.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 2, 2007)

OH!

And Saxon!

Heavy Metal Thunder - 2002 playing now... and will replace whatever is in the CD player now!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 2, 2007)

While I was outside a short time ago today, I "heard" the Deaf Leppard...er...uh...*Def* Leppard song "Mirror, Mirror".
Now I'm listening to the Anthrax album "Sound of White Noise".


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jun 2, 2007)

The sound of cooking in the kitchen as my girlfriend makes breakfast


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 2, 2007)

Cavs-Pistons playoff game.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 3, 2007)

For some as-of-yet inexplicable reason, while I was away from home this morning, I "heard" the BTO song "Give Me Your Money Please". :cornfused:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 3, 2007)

At this moment, the song "Artillery 90", a SID song for the Commodore 64 computer. It is from a demo I wrote for the Commodore 64 computer in 1992. The demo's actual filename is a toliet word, so I cannot say it here. It starts with "PU" and ends with "ED".
Think of a kitty cat being flogged with a long flexible instrument used for administering corporal punishment and you can probably figure it out.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 3, 2007)

Saxon - The Inner Sanctum - 2007


----------



## solay (Jun 4, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Garden


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 4, 2007)

Buckethead - Colma


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Raven "Live at the Inferno", then go unscrew all your incandescent light bulbs, gently place them on the floor, and *STOMP ON THEM* with steel-toed work boots!!! Be sure to flatten all the bases too. 
Anthrax "Stomp 442" :rock:


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 4, 2007)

[SIZE=-1]Linkin Park - In The End
[/SIZE]


----------



## chanamasala (Jun 4, 2007)

Wilco. Just got into them.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 4, 2007)

Goin' Through The Big D - Mark Chesnutt


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 4, 2007)

The TV is MIGHTY loud in another part of the house, but I know NOT what they are watching!

As for me, between that TV and the AC unit right outside the window it's rather LOUD in here!

I MAY crank up something here directly though... some Yngwie maybe...


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jun 4, 2007)

Self Defence Show Episode 1 Podcast


----------



## MarNav1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Edgar Winter Group- Frankenstein. Hard to believe this is 1972 music. Scary cover art though.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 5, 2007)

Dream Evil - Dragonslayer - 2002

before that Dream Evil - Evilized - 2003


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 5, 2007)

SOD "Speak English or {_self-terminate_}".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Douche Crew" and "Pu..." o wait, I can't say that last one here. It starts with "PU" and ends with "ED".
Think of a kitty cat being flogged with a very long flexible instrument used for administering a beating and you can probably figure it out.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 5, 2007)

Prong "Cleansing"
I wanted to listen to the songs "Snap Ya Fingers Snap Ya Neck" and "Test". :rock:


----------



## CLHC (Jun 5, 2007)

Siente Mi Amor - Salma Hayek


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 5, 2007)

Aint nothing wrong with it- Robert Randolph and the Family Band


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Craig! What sort of music is "Prong"?

Shoot, let me google 'em!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh! Thrash metal.

I've got one song of theirs to try out.

For now... Dream Evil - Dragonslayer - 2002


----------



## T4R06 (Jun 5, 2007)

i got the album this morning @ BB
DT's Systematic Chaos
this will play all over and over again


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 6, 2007)

AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long

I'm waiting for Dream Theater's Systematic Chaos still. Has a delivery date of the 11th.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Jun 6, 2007)

Scissor Sisters - Laura


----------



## bobisculous (Jun 6, 2007)

\m/ Systematic Chaos \m/

Good Stuff. Listening to it in true 5.1 is really cool too.

You will enjoy it iced_theater. The documentary is really good too.


----------



## jds009 (Jun 6, 2007)

Classic, Rob Zombie!


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 7, 2007)

Kashmir- Led Zeppelin


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 7, 2007)

Dream Evil - The Book of Heavy Metal - 2004 Track 10 - The Mirror just now.


----------



## tdurand (Jun 8, 2007)

iced_theater said:


> I'm waiting for Dream Theater's Systematic Chaos still. Has a delivery date of the 11th.



Dude. What are you waiting for? It's been out since Tuesday the 5th
Run RUN RUUUUNNNN!!!

:rock:

T


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 8, 2007)

sir psyco sexy- Red hot Chili peppers


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 8, 2007)

tdurand said:


> Dude. What are you waiting for? It's been out since Tuesday the 5th
> Run RUN RUUUUNNNN!!!
> 
> :rock:
> ...



I pre-ordered it over a month ago. I'm hoping to be one of the 500 people to get a signed lithograph. I saw that even Wal-Mart has it though.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2007)

Anthrax "Spreading the Disease".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Medusa", even though the lyrics are all awful and terrible and stuff. :cornfused:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 8, 2007)

Dream Evil - United - 2006 "Higher on Fire"


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 8, 2007)

James LaBrie - Crucify


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 9, 2007)

My playlist of "IMHO the best of Yngwie Malmsteen"


----------



## Stillphoto (Jun 9, 2007)

Icky thump - The White Stripes


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 9, 2007)

Stillphoto said:


> Icky thump - The White Stripes



oh yeah, thats a good one


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 9, 2007)

Armored Saint - Raising Fear - 1987


----------



## bobisculous (Jun 9, 2007)

iced_theater said:


> I pre-ordered it over a month ago. I'm hoping to be one of the 500 people to get a signed lithograph. I saw that even Wal-Mart has it though.



You let us know if you succeed at that! I hope you do, cause that'd be rockin'

In the mean time, I assume you have in some way gotten the album, to listen to? If not, let me know. I can take care of that for you. After all, you HAVE paid for it...

-Cameron


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 9, 2007)

Just call me LM...

Anthrax - Among the Living - 1986


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 9, 2007)

I thought that "Among the Living" came out in 1987.
Let me go grab the CD and take a look...BRB...couldn't find it on such short notice, so let's Google it...BRB...yup, late-March 1987.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 9, 2007)

Well WMP says 86... go figure.

Anyhow now it's Fistfull of Metal and that is a WAY better album IMHO.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 9, 2007)

I just found the CD and verified it...yes, 1987. :twothumbs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 11, 2007)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
I wanted to listen to the song "Cadillac Rock Box".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 11, 2007)

Had Edguy - Mandrake blasting in the truck earlier.

Gonna do some Armored Saint now!


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 11, 2007)

natural mystic- Bob Marley


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 12, 2007)

Dream Theater - Repentance

Well I wasn't one of the lucky few to get the signed version. Oh well


----------



## T4R06 (Jun 12, 2007)

dream theater - forsaken

oh yeah! JLB is back and totally healed! anyone here goin to DT's world tour in chevy theater, wallingford CT

i have 2 tickets, of course for me and wife


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Exciter "Long Live the Loud", then go break all of your boob-tube TVs and monitors with a ball peen hammer. 
Anthrax "We've Come for you All" :rock:


----------



## greenlight (Jun 14, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I'd be listening to "Long Live the Loud",



I haven't heard that since 1988? Those guys are just as funny as the rest. Gotta love bands who have drummers who sing.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2007)

"Funny" isn't exactly how I'd describe Exciter; their lyrics are really dark and horrible and awful and stuff.
But the band has just three members, so it does not surprise me at all that the drummer sings.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 14, 2007)

Oddly enough, at this time.... Exciter


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2007)

Which album?
Violence & Force, Long Live the Loud, Feel the Knife, etc.?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 15, 2007)

The shotgun effect. A smorgasbord of metal.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Ride the Lightning", then go snip the cords off all of your corded telephones, and snip the wall warts off your cordless phones. 
Kraftwerk "Trans-Europe Express".
See, I'm not a metalhead ALL of the time, just MOST of the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobisculous (Jun 15, 2007)

iced_theater said:


> Dream Theater - Repentance
> 
> Well I wasn't one of the lucky few to get the signed version. Oh well




Awe, too bad. You liking the CD otherwise? There are some great songs on that it! Labrie seems to be singing a lot easier this round. Normally when I try to hit some of those notes in the car, I cant do it....not even close. This album I can sing along rather well, compared to normal of course 

-C


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 15, 2007)

bobisculous said:


> Awe, too bad. You liking the CD otherwise? There are some great songs on that it! Labrie seems to be singing a lot easier this round. Normally when I try to hit some of those notes in the car, I cant do it....not even close. This album I can sing along rather well, compared to normal of course
> 
> -C



Yep, I do like it  That reminds me to check out the DVD too. Should be pretty good.

Currently listening too Blind Guardian - Precious Jerusalem


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 16, 2007)

Blue Man Group - The Complex

PBS was doing a beg fest and showing the DVD. One thing leads to another...


----------



## Raven (Jun 16, 2007)

Nick Drake


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 17, 2007)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Strap it On".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 17, 2007)

I've been watching the Blue Man Group on youtube.

Hearing it is good, but seeing it is great!


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 17, 2007)

Dream Theater - Prophets of War


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 17, 2007)

More BMG.

They :rock:


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jun 17, 2007)

Anthrax
Among the Living

When I was running the Tulsa OK route 600 miles round trip each day, the song "Indians" came to mind.
How funny. :laughing:
I saw several casinos for the Choctaw and Creek "nations" up and down US hwy-75 and US hwy-69 over the last couple of months in Oklahoma.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Billy Squier "Emotions in Motion", then go unscrew all your incandescent light bulbs, gently place them in the garbage compactor (use at least several bags), and initiate a "compact" cycle. Don't forget to take the bag and put it in the outside wheelie bin (wheeled garbage can) so the dust man (garbage man) will pick it up on garbage day. 

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the songs "Strap it On", "Black Dahlia" and "Cadillac Rock Box". :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 18, 2007)

Queensryche - Rage For Order

Just watched "Walk in the Shadows" live on youtube!


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 19, 2007)

Spock's Beard - Devil's Got My Throat


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 19, 2007)

Raven "Mind Over Metal". :rock:


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 19, 2007)

Ooo, someone said Spocks Beard, nice IT.
Here's a neat blog my bro sent me concerning Daft Punk and thier use of samples. Any fan of Daft Punk HAS to see/hear this!
http://palmsout.blogspot.com/2007/02/sample-wednesday-27-daft-punk.html


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 19, 2007)

I had a CD of Blue Man Group - The Complex that I listened to whenever my Dad wasn't in the truck with me.

Now I'm thinking maybe Disturbed or something similar...


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 19, 2007)

my faverite band ever.but this is the only stuff i have of em lost there cd years ago.now its gold on ebay cost like it is gold
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2nJK_6idQM


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2007)

While I was outside a short time ago today, I "heard" part of the song "Twilight Zone" by Golden Earring.
The only lyrics I can remember are these:

_So you'll come to know
When the bullet hits the phone._


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 21, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> While I was outside a short time ago today, I "heard" part of the song "Twilight Zone" by Golden Earring.
> The only lyrics I can remember are these:
> 
> _So you'll come to know_
> _When the bullet hits the phone._


 
Hi, Craig,
This is what you're looking for:

It`s two a.m.the fear has gone
I`m sitting here waitin` the gun still warm
Maybe my connection is tiredof takin` chances
Yeah there`s a storm on the loose
Sirens in my headi`m wrapped up in silence
All circuits are dead I cannot decode my whole life 
Spins into a frenzy Help
I`m steppin` into the twilight zone
The place is a madhouse Feels like being cloned
My beacon`s been moved under moon and star
Where am I to gonow that I`ve gone too far
soon you will come to know
When the bullet hits the bone
I`m falling down a spiral
Destination unknown
A double crossed messenger
All alone I can`t get no connection
I can`t get through
Where are you?
Well the night weighs heavy
On his guilty mind 
This far from the borderline
and when the hitman comes He knows damn well he has been cheated​ 
Happy singing :twothumbs​ 
Kees​


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 21, 2007)

Queensrÿche - The Warning

Prior to that more Blue Man Group - The Complex


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 22, 2007)

Type O Negative - Christian Woman


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 22, 2007)

DoubleDutch said:


> Hi, Craig,
> This is what you're looking for:
> 
> ...soon you will come to know
> When the bullet hits the bone...


O NOOOOO!!!
I've heard the lyric incorrectly for the longest time.
I always thought the guy wanted to shut up a jangling telephone by shooting it instead of answering it.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah, kind of an Elvis thing right Craig? 

Janis Joplin "Tell Mama" from the Festival Express movie on TV -- hooked up to my stereo ..


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 22, 2007)

I've been listening to Queensryche doing Operation: Mindcrime II and I must say the almost everything after Operation: Mindcrime I sux.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Aldo Nova "Twitch", then go unscrew all your incandescent light bulbs, gently place them in the garbage compactor (use at least several bags), and initiate a "compact" cycle. Don't forget to take the bag and put it in the outside wheelie bin (wheeled garbage can) so the dust man (garbage man) will pick it up on garbage day. 

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the songs "Nobody Knows Anything", "Strap it On", "Black Dahlia" and "Cadillac Rock Box". :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 24, 2007)

While I was on my way home today, I "heard" a number of songs from the Anthrax album "Fistful of Metal", so I just now popped the CD in and I'm listening to it for real. :rock:


----------



## daimleramg (Jun 24, 2007)

trance whore here!!!


----------



## CLHC (Jun 24, 2007)

Silent Lucidity(?) by (?)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 24, 2007)

CHC it was Queensryche!

I have spent most of the day on and off listening to the start of every song I have in WMP as I was taking songs to be ringtones on my new Nokia 6126!

I have some doozies picked out for personalized ringtones!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Among the Living", then go snap off your spark plugs, put a hole in your radiator, and slash your..._tires_!!! 
Ratt "Out of the Cellar".


----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 25, 2007)

Leonard Cohen, Billy Holiday, Paolo Conte, Dead Can Dance, Rod Stewart, Coleman Hawkins ........Also Deano and Francis Albert
all on the turntable at work. In the car, on the road, Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 25, 2007)

Just listened to (and watched!) this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RVQ1NcTwQ4


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 26, 2007)

For a good part of the time this morning, I've "heard" the song "W.C.F.Y.A." by Anthrax, so I figured I'd pop the CD in and listen to it for real.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 26, 2007)

My Rifle My Pony & Me - Dean Martin, Ricky Nelson


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 26, 2007)

On the subject of listening, is there a fairly simple program to chop parts of songs out for use as ringtones?

And the song I was listening to last is "Anybody Listening?" by Queensryche.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Jun 27, 2007)

Jimmy Buffett, Take the Weather With You CD.

Heading to Florida and Key West after the 4th and I am trying to get pumped for it!


----------



## Mad1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nightwish - Over The Hills And Far Away


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 28, 2007)

While I was outside a short time ago and saw Puffin (one of our kitty cats), I "heard" a version of the camp song "Bingo".

{_Sung to the tune of the camp song ''Bingo''_}

There was a cat who had a name
And Puffy was his name-O

P {_sound of feet stomping_} (I think)
{_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}

P {_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}

P {_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}

And Puffy was his name-O

There was a cat who had a name
And Puffy was his name-O

P-U _sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}

P-U {_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}

P-U {_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}

And Puffy was his name-O

There was a cat who had a name
And Puffy was his name-O

P-U-F _sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}

P-U-F {_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}

P-U-F {_sound of feet stomping_}
{_sound of feet stomping_}

And Puffy was his name-O

There was a cat who had a name
And Puffy was his name-O

P-U-F-F _sound of feet stomping_}

P-U-F-F {_sound of feet stomping_}

P-U-F-F {_sound of feet stomping_}

And Puffy was his name-O

There was a cat who had a name
And Puffy was his name-O

P-U-F-F-Y
P-U-F-F-Y
P-U-F-F-Y

And Puffy was his name-O

{_Refrain, as many times as you wish_}


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 28, 2007)

ahh the sheer exuberance of youth..( uber exuberance? lol) who was singing-stomping the tune Craig? I'm imagining a bus with a flat tire full of Summer campers..


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then go get an axe, chop your bed into little pieces, and haul them out to the wheelie bin (wheeled garbage can) so that the dust man (garbage man) will haul it away on garbage day. 

*Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity"*.

O, and throw a sleeping bag on the floor so you'll have some place to sleep tonight...note I did not say "go to bed" because you took an axe and gave it 40 whacks, remember?


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 29, 2007)

uh, that's nice Craig. you take care now, buddy.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 29, 2007)

Various songs and artists as appropriate for the people I was making then ringtones for!

Form Urgent to Mamma Mia and all kinds of stuff in between!


----------



## flash_bang (Jun 29, 2007)

Animal I Have Become - Three Days Grace
Commando - Instant Remedy


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 29, 2007)

Dream Theater - In the Presence of Enemies


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 30, 2007)

icky thump - the white stripes


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 3, 2007)

Awhile ago this morning, I was listening to music from various games & demos for the C=64 computer via Sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.


----------



## GregY (Jul 3, 2007)

Yesterday the in-car commuting music was Skinny Puppy. Today it's Interpol.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 4, 2007)

I've been marathon editing songs to short "ringtone" length. Last one I programmed into the phone as a personalized ring was "Another Stranger Me" by Blind Guardian.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 4, 2007)

stream- dave matthews and tim reynolds at luther college.


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 5, 2007)

The Beatles - A Day in the Life


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 5, 2007)

Kraftwerk "Radio-Activity".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Voice of Energy", even though the words are all in German.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a Kraftwerk record somewhere. I used to listen to it quite a bit.

I am almost primarily Hard Rock/Metal just now...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 5, 2007)

I am mostly hard rock/metal too, but I still enjoy listening to bands like Kraftwerk, Cheap Trick, Billy Squier, The Police, Kingdome Come, The Cars, etc.


----------



## flash_bang (Jul 5, 2007)

Meaning of Life - Disturbed :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 6, 2007)

Halford "Live Insurrection" 2001


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jul 6, 2007)

Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 6, 2007)

Some Monty Python stuff.


----------



## nightshade (Jul 9, 2007)

"Heat of the Moment"
Asia - 1982


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 9, 2007)

Nothing. 

My 'puter seems to be running sluggish so I have a book open while I surf.


----------



## yuandrew (Jul 9, 2007)

Previous Song: The Bravery "Time won't let me go"

Current Song: The Killers "Mr. Brightside"


----------



## bobisculous (Jul 9, 2007)

was Pantera - Cowboys from Hell

NOW Dream Theater - The Dark Eternal Night


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Just got RUSH Test for Echo on ebay and Presto, WOW! I'm an old time Rush fan anyhow, for less than $10 can't beat it! Wish I could see them in concert! As you can see my avatar is All the Worlds a Stage! You won't find 3 better musicians IMO! Another band I really like is Queensryche and the Scorpions, saw them in Frankfurt Germany in 1985 along with YES 9012Live!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 10, 2007)

At this moment I'm almost finished with a book. 

Maybe I'll put on some music in a while...


----------



## beach honda (Jul 10, 2007)

iron maiden...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 10, 2007)

Now a mix of some Armored Saint, some Monty Python, some Saxon and some Dezperadoz.


----------



## bobisculous (Jul 11, 2007)

MARNAV1 said:


> Just got RUSH Test for Echo on ebay and Presto, WOW! I'm an old time Rush fan anyhow, for less than $10 can't beat it! Wish I could see them in concert! As you can see my avatar is All the Worlds a Stage! You won't find 3 better musicians IMO! Another band I really like is Queensryche and the Scorpions, saw them in Frankfurt Germany in 1985 along with YES 9012Live!



I just started listening to Rush about 25 minutes ago. Been listening to Moving Pictures. Its not bad! Been a big fan of Dream Theater, knew Rush was large influence of the for years, but never got into it much. 

Let me know of any personal favorites of Rush, please!
-Cameron


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then go snip the cord off your hair dryer and throw it (the hair dryer, not the cord) in the tub. 
The music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Space Harrier, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Afterburner II.


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 12, 2007)

Angel Dust - Bleed


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 12, 2007)

Finished "Viva La Bands" and got well into The Tragically Hip in my truck today.

HELP! I need a usefull Freeware or Shareware music editing program. The trial ran out on the one I was using and I can't buy it.


----------



## bobisculous (Jul 12, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Finished "Viva La Bands" and got well into The Tragically Hip in my truck today.
> 
> HELP! I need a usefull Freeware or Shareware music editing program. The trial ran out on the one I was using and I can't buy it.



Audacity! http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

I cant imagine anything better for free. Its great program. Its what I use at my church to record all sermons. Quickly edit out particular sections, then convert to mp3 incredibly simply. Great for editing too, for its price anyhow.

-C


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 12, 2007)

THANKS! 

I'm loading something to try it out now!


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 13, 2007)

Listening too Armored Saint - Last Train Home via Pandora Radio


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 13, 2007)

Maybe I just don't know what I'm doing, but I have a "problem" with Audacity.

It doesn't want to save files as easily recognizable MP3s. I don't know a lot about encoding but it trys to use one I've never heard of. Any thoughts?


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 13, 2007)

Iced Earth - Last December


----------



## TorchEnvy (Jul 13, 2007)

bobisculous said:


> I just started listening to Rush about 25 minutes ago. Been listening to Moving Pictures. Its not bad! Been a big fan of Dream Theater, knew Rush was large influence of the for years, but never got into it much.
> 
> Let me know of any personal favorites of Rush, please!
> -Cameron



25 minutes!? You've got some work to do. 

I'm enjoying their recent_ Snakes & Arrow_s release lately, and looking forward to seeing them in concert next month.

Yes, _Moving Pictures_ is for many the definitive Rush album. I like their stuff too broadly to name a favorite. The drum solos on _Different Stages_ and _Rush in Rio_ are stunning.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Ratt "Out of the Cellar", then go put all of your sleeping bags in a wood chipper. Add a generous dose of branches so the chipper does not become clogged.
Place the contents in a bin liner (plastic garbage bag).
Don't forget to take the bag and put it in the outside wheelie bin (wheeled garbage can) so the dust man (garbage man) will pick it up on garbage day. 

The music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Space Harrier, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Afterburner II.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 15, 2007)

Answered my own Audacity question. Searched for the prroper DLL and downloaded it (and another program to un-zip it) and tried saving an MP3.

WMP plays it just peachy.

Don't have anything playing just this minute.

Almost certainly some Yngwie Malmsteen coming up soon!


----------



## Mad1 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bruce Springsteen - Walking in Memphis

Next...

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have You Ever Seen The Rain


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 16, 2007)

Would you believe "Little Lies" by Fleetwood Mac?

I'm making a ringtone out of it!


----------



## nightshade (Jul 17, 2007)

"All Fired Up" - Pat Benatar


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 17, 2007)

Most recently "Breaking the Mold" by Bloodsimple.

Prior to that some Monty Python including a rather bad video of the "Twit Olympics" a VERY funny sketch!


----------



## GregY (Jul 19, 2007)

Most recently "On Top of the World" by Misery Loves Co.

Thank you, Pandora.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 19, 2007)

sinnerman- nina simone, i got hooked on it from shelby chans website.


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 19, 2007)

Pain of Salvation - In the Flesh


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 19, 2007)

A little Kiss and a little Diamond Head before bedtime!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 21, 2007)

Red Rider "As Far as Siam".
A short time ago, I was listening to Night Ranger "Dawn Patrol".

See, I'm not a metalhead *ALL* of the time, just *MOST* of the time. :rock:


----------



## CREEp (Jul 21, 2007)

Opie and Anthony on XM 202


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Cheap Trick "Dream Police", then go smash the faucets off all of your sinks with a ball peen hammer.
Upgrade to a sledgehammer if necessary to dispatch those stubborn faucets. 

Red Rider "As Far as Siam". :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 22, 2007)

The washing machine and the air handler are just on the other side of the wall from my 'puter. So I do my main listening in my truck.

That said, a bit of Rush and and a bit of Kiss have been played recently.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 22, 2007)

"Supertramp Radio" at Pandora.com


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 23, 2007)

Dream Theater - Anna Lee on Pandora.com


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "We've Come for You All", then go kick the legs off your favourite chair. 

The music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Space Harrier, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Afterburner II. :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 27, 2007)

Quiet Riot "Metal Heath". :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Ride the Lightning", then go get a hacksaw and cut the compressor coil off the back of your refrigerator. 

Scorpions "Animal Magnetism".  :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed The Cars "Panorama", then go snip the cord off your iron and then lob the iron out the window. 
(This will not cause significant property damage, but you will have to purchase a new iron)

Anthrax "Fistful of Metal".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the songs "Metal Thrashing Mad", "Eighteen", "Panic", "Subjugator", and "Death from Above" (aka. "Jet Fighter"). :rock:

Down the pipe...possibly Accept "{_Male family jewels; rhymes with 'calls'_} to the Wall".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 27, 2007)

A TRAGICALLY loud room AC over my head!


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 27, 2007)

Muse - Map of the Problematique


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 29, 2007)

If you guessed I was listening to stuff by Benny Goodman, Artie Shaw, Glenn Miller etc. from the 30's and 40's you probably ought to go play the lottery!

Big Bands ROCK!


----------



## flash_bang (Jul 30, 2007)

Native american singing on the TV that happens to be on OPB on a Ken Burns documentary about making the railroad across america (Transcontinental Railroad, methinks it's called)
HAGO,
Flash


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Gwar "This Toliet Earth" then go get a ball peen hammer and nock the handles off your refrigerator & freezer doors with it. 

The music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from 1987:
Space Harrier, Hang-On, Super Hang-On, Outrun, and Afterburner II. :rock:

See, I'm not a metalhead *ALL* of the time, just *MOST* of the time.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 30, 2007)

Don Henley "I Can't Stand Still".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Dirty Wash" or some such horse puckey (I don't have the jewel case handy at this very second).


----------



## flash_bang (Jul 30, 2007)

Never There - Cake
Geek in the Pink - Jason Mraz


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 30, 2007)

Metallica "Master of Puppets".
I wanted to listen to the song "Welcome Home (Sanitarium)".
I wanted to listen to this song because my sister is coming home from the mental hospital today. :thumbsup: :twothumbs :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 30, 2007)

If you happened to guess that the EXACT song I have on right now is The Continental by Tommy Dorsey you REALLY should go pick some numbers in a BIG A&& lottery!!!

Next up: MORE BIG BAND!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 31, 2007)

Metallica "Master of Puppets".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the instrumental song "Orion". :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Scorpions "Animal Magnetism" then go kick your water pipes as hard as you can until they become broken - just bending them is not sufficient. 

Music from various C=64 games & demos via Sidplay.exe on my pee-cee.
At this moment, I'm listening to a song called "Falcon Dump", written in 1989, and used in one of the trainer screens for the game "Wasteland".


----------



## Pistolero (Aug 2, 2007)

:rock: Iron Maiden - RUN TO THE HILLS :rock:

_Run for your liiiiiiife!!!!_


----------



## cosine (Aug 2, 2007)

Nickel Creek... _Reasons Why_.


----------



## CLHC (Aug 2, 2007)

A Boy Name Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 2, 2007)

"Artie Shaw Radio" on Pandora.com


----------



## GregY (Aug 3, 2007)

The Drowning Man (old Cure cover) by Misery Loves Co.


----------



## geepondy (Aug 4, 2007)

I saw Johnny in concert at a local county fair (along with June), oh about 15 years ago and he did start the show off with "Hello, I'm Johnny Cash". I don't recall if he did a Boy Named Sue or not.



CHC said:


> A Boy Name Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## nightshade (Aug 5, 2007)

"Song to the Siren" - Robert Plant


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 5, 2007)

Still listening to the "Artie Shaw Radio" channel on Pandora.


----------



## geepondy (Aug 5, 2007)

Is that a radio station you created yourself or is it some pre-determined station?

About a year ago when allofmp3s.com was still accepting credit cards, I purchased "The Big Band Selection" created in 1995 that has about 80 big band songs, quite a few by Artie Shaw.



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Still listening to the "Artie Shaw Radio" channel on Pandora.


----------



## iced_theater (Aug 5, 2007)

Jethro Tull - My Sunday Feeling


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 5, 2007)

Once you register (free) with Pandora you can make a channel from choosing artist or title of song. And they will play similar stuff as well as the chosen artist.

But for the last hour or more I've been watching big band videos on Youtube!


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 6, 2007)

Caress me down - Sublime. 

"uh, girl, caress me down, uh, thats that lovin' sound."


----------



## CLHC (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't know really what the title is, but a recording of my (girl) cousin playing one of Dimebag's guitar solos. . .Yeah she's an axe grinder!


----------



## greenlight (Aug 6, 2007)

Mercyful Fate =- Melissa

A great metal album from the early days.


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 6, 2007)

storm in a teacup - Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 7, 2007)

Music from various Commodore 64 games & demos via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
At this moment, the song "Artillery '90", which I used in a C=64 demo program I wrote in 1992.
The demo's filename is a potty word; think of a kitty cat being flogged with a long fexible instrument used for administering a beating, and you can probably figure it out.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 7, 2007)

most recent song "The Continental" by Les & Larry Elgart.

In the truck today "Ten Thousand Fists" (CD) by Disturbed followed by "Us and Them" (CD) by Shinedown.

I'm not ALL big band these days...


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 8, 2007)

Hangin Around - Counting Crows


----------



## CLHC (Aug 8, 2007)

Europa - Brittni Paiva


----------



## Pistolero (Aug 8, 2007)

OH HELLS YEAH.

:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:

I don't know why... but I've been listening to a lot of White Zombie / Rob Zombie. All three albums that say "White Zombie" to me are

White Zombie - La Sexorcista: Devil Music Vol. 1
White Zombie - Astro Creep: 2000 - Songs of Love, Destruction and Other Synthetic Delusions of the Electric Head
Rob Zombie - Hellbilly Deluxe (Start of his "solo career".)

I think AstroCreep:2000 is my favorite album, but I always come back to La Sexorcista.


_ Gripping the wheel his knuckles went white with desire
The wheels of his mustang exploding on the highway like a slug from a .45
True death: 400 horsepower of maximum performance piercing the night
This is *BLACK SUNSHINE

*_ :rock: Sweeten the Ride, BLACK SUNSHINE
Sweeten the ride, YEAH!!!!! :rock:


----------



## Galiphrey (Aug 8, 2007)

Latitude - Bela Fleck & The Flecktones (not Zombie-like!)


----------



## axolotls (Aug 8, 2007)

Marc Rizzo 2007 Solo Album - Approaching the same level as the G3 guys (Satriani, Vai, Johnson, Malmsteen).

He mixes Flamenco and Shred Metal but not in a patronizing way.

You should all do yourself a favor if you are into guitar shred to check him out.

He plays with SoulFly, which is a **** poor version of Sepultura, but his solo stuff will blow you away.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 8, 2007)

"Stardust" by the Pasadena Roof Orchestra most recent.

Finished Shinedown "Us and Them" on the way home from bowling (where we kicked butt and took names!)

Probably won't be awake much longer, so nothing up the spout.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 9, 2007)

Did "Children of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet?", "Saliva - Back Into Your System" and started "Disturbed - Believe" as I was on the road most all day!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 10, 2007)

Metallica "Master of Puppets".
I wanted to listen to the song "Orion". The batteries in my CD player pooped out halfway through the song, so I popped in a new set and listened to the entire song. Then I decided to listen to the entire album.

Down the pipe...not sure, but probably something by Anthrax. 
_
Go and **** your life away
Another ugly waste of clay
_
(from an Anthrax song)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 10, 2007)

Finished "Believe", did some "Tragically Hip - Trouble in the Henhouse" and some talk radio as I had another LOOOONG driving day.

Have "Artie Shaw Radio" up on Pandora.com just now.


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 11, 2007)

Stevie Ray Vaughan- Live at the El Mocambo. Amazing performance on DVD now, got it for about $10 on Amazon. A pretty much forgotten recording. Plays his guitar behind his head and behind his back. Good stuff and his guitar actually looks like a beat up piece of junk. Also for being practically a bootleg from 1983 the audio and video are suprisingly good. Also fixin to get Anatomy of a Drum Solo- Neil Peart. Always have enjoyed good drum music.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 11, 2007)

If you truly like drums, the group "Blue Man Group" is GOOD.

And a particular song that has MEAN drums is "Sing, Sing, Sing" by Benny Goodman!


----------



## 3rd_shift (Aug 12, 2007)

Da Rude
Sandstorm :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 13, 2007)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All". :rock:
Circa. 2003.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 13, 2007)

Long A$$ drive today, and between good talkshow hosts I did Blue Man Group "The Complex" and a mixed Jazz, Swing and Big Band disk.

Here I've been listening to the sound of a few video clips I have.


----------



## iced_theater (Aug 14, 2007)

Evergrey - Beyond Salvation


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 15, 2007)

Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's". :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed The Cars "Candy-O" then go suck up lots of broken light bulbs with your upright fan-first bagged vacuum cleaner. 
Anthrax "Spreading the Disease". :rock:

Down the pipe...possibly Billy Squier "Don't Say No".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 16, 2007)

Because my sister NEEDs it, I hear the AC (both inside and outside) VERY well at my desk.

So that is mainly what I'm listening to...

Something big band is up the spout however.


----------



## CLHC (Aug 17, 2007)

Tokyo Eastend - Japan Nite


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 18, 2007)

Ten Thousand Fists - Disturbed


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 18, 2007)

flash_bang said:


> Ten Thousand Fists - Disturbed



One of my favorite albums of that genre of music!


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks! Same here. Can you suggest more of Disturbed-ish stuff? thanks

Currently:
Deify - Disturbed 
:SURGEON'S GENERAL WARNING: severe headbanging at 11:30 may interfere with sleep schedule:

opes, it changed, now Duality - Slipknot


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 19, 2007)

3rd_shift said:


> Da Rude
> Sandstorm :rock:


awww hells yeah
preach on techno brotha…

:edit: sry for double posting… :


----------



## Galiphrey (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm listening to Apoptygma Berzerk - Welcome to Earth.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 20, 2007)

Metallica "Master of Puppets". :rock:
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the instrumental song "Orion".


----------



## chmsam (Aug 21, 2007)

The New Pronographers were just on Letterman. Great sound and I am a big fan of Neko Case anyway.


----------



## iced_theater (Aug 21, 2007)

Danzig - Blood and Tears


----------



## greenlight (Aug 21, 2007)

I've seen Glen Danzig several times, last time was about a decade ago... never listened to any of his records, though. He sure is a character. The last time he had enough money to build a giant stage version of his 'logo'. I think the drummer was up on top of it. Or was it the keyboardist? Do they even have a keyboardist?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 21, 2007)

If you like Disturbed you MIGHT dig Children of Bodom.

I'm not at home with my entire Library in front of me so I don't know about any more just now...


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 21, 2007)

Is it really bodom and not boredom? sry for me acting like that <-----

anywho, I'm listening to the Doom 3 theme song looping in the background
HAGO,
Flash


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Police "Ghost in the Machine", then go put all of your telephones on the floor and STOMP ON THEM until they're as flat as pancakes!!! 
Anthrax "Stomp 442". :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 22, 2007)

It really is spelled Bodom.

I haven't had anything special playing, just 106.9 The Point out of Houston. Mostly 80's.


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok, got it PlayboyJoeShmoe!
I'm just listening to the news and dinner being made.
HAGO,
Flash


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then go cram a whole bunch of Quilted Northern, Charmin, or other brand of bungwipe into your bathtub's drain. 
Billy Squier "Don't Say No".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 23, 2007)

Oooh Billy Squier! Another artist I forgot about!

Dadgom AC is right over my head and the speakers on this 'puter 

So no music until I get in my truck to go home!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 24, 2007)

I enjoy listening to bands like Billy Squier, The Cars, Pink Floyd, Rush, Foreigner, Aldo Nova, Cheap Trick, The Police, etc. that would never be considered heavy metal.  But I also like bands such as Anthrax, Raven, Metallica, Exciter, Prong, Megadeth, Ratt, Slayer, Quiet Riot, etc. that would be considered metal: hair metal, speed metal, thrash metal, death metal, etc.


----------



## skalomax (Aug 24, 2007)

Thin Lizzy - Whisky In the Jar


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 24, 2007)

Ten Thousand Fists - Disturbed
Trying to get the lyrics down for Pain Redefined 
HAGO,
Flash


----------



## Coop (Aug 27, 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - Mourning Palace

next up: Dark Funeral - Diabolis Interium
after that: Covenant - The Sulphur Feast


----------



## CLHC (Aug 27, 2007)

Love to Love You, Baby - Donna Summers


----------



## tdurand (Aug 28, 2007)

greenlight said:


> I've seen Glen Danzig several times, last time was about a decade ago... never listened to any of his records, though. He sure is a character. The last time he had enough money to build a giant stage version of his 'logo'. I think the drummer was up on top of it. Or was it the keyboardist? Do they even have a keyboardist?



Danzig has never had a formal keyboardist. The drummer up top of the logo is Chuck Biscuits. I always liked his name.

Danzig 1 and 2 are both very good blues/rock.

T


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "We've Come for You All", then go cram a whole bunch of Bounty paper towels down your kitchen sink drain (use a plunger handle or a broomstick to cram them in there very tightly), and run a little water so they swell up and cause the pipe to explode. 
Pink Floyd "The Wall".


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 29, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
> If you guessed Anthrax "We've Come for You All", then go cram a whole bunch of Bounty paper towels down your kitchen sink drain (use a plunger handle or a broomstick to cram them in there very tightly), and run a little water so they swell up and cause the pipe to explode.
> Pink Floyd "The Wall".


OMG! I am getting sick of you making me destroy my plumbing! I just had a plumber come out and fix the pipes that were messed up! Gah! :devil::nana::devil:

Deify - Disturbed


----------



## Coop (Aug 29, 2007)

Sisters of Mercy - No Time to Cry


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 29, 2007)

Did my CD of Big Band on the way to Lufkin and most "Natural Selection" by fuel on the way back to the shop.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 30, 2007)

Correction! It was Fuel "Their Rock is not Our Rock" that I started (and finished today)

Also Armoured Saint "Symbol of Salvation", Fuel "Natural Selection" and Children of Bodom "Are You Dead Yet?"

My truck is the only really good sound system I have.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 30, 2007)

I listen to most of my music through earphones; my sister does not have the same taste in music as I do; and all the damn metal I play would get her quite urinated. :/
I have a portable CD player that I play CDs in.

The only music I listen to through speakers is the video game & pinball music, and all of the SIDPLAY music.
I listen to that music through speakers because the music is all stored on this computer.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 31, 2007)

I need to look into some headphones. I used to have a big clunky set.

Today I did "Permission to Land" by The Darkness, "The Sickness" by Disturbed and some of "All the Right Reasons" by Nickelback on another rather long driving day.


----------



## CLHC (Sep 1, 2007)

Manoa in the Rain - Hapa


----------



## flash_bang (Sep 2, 2007)

Currently:
Pain Redefined - Disturbed


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 2, 2007)

The only thing I'm listening to at the moment is the "Without Prejudice?" marathon they have on GSN (Game Show Network).
I watch the boob tube a bit of the time, but have my eyes glued to the computer monitor & keyboard most of the time.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 2, 2007)

It is almost deathly quiet in here just now, and I must say I like it!


----------



## flash_bang (Sep 4, 2007)

Avarice - Disturbed


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 4, 2007)

I wanted to listen to Worm Quartet "Sumophobia" (the song "Let's Break some Furniture" to be specific), but I was not able to find the CD.

..._"O we've shredded every ottoman
The counter's cut in three
The dining table's burning
And the chairs are soaked with pee
[...]
Let's break some furniture"_...

..._"They're threating to go on
Sally Jesse Raphael
And she'll send me to boot camp
Where they'll beat me till I'm well..."_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 4, 2007)

Effing noisy AC just over my head!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 6, 2007)

Anthrax "We've Come for You All".
I wanted to listen to the song "Cadillac Rock Box" after hearing a snippet of that song on a movie clip I made for my website just under a month ago.


----------



## CLHC (Sep 7, 2007)

More Than A Woman - Bee Gees


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty much just did talk radio today. 

I'm trying to think of an 80's song I heard the other day but keep coming up short....


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ozzy Osbourne/Randy Rhodes tribute, just ordered Rush Caress of Steel. Also was thinking about some Judas Preist stuff I used to have, Unleashed in the East- British Steel and a couple others too. Scorpions-Rock you like a Hurricane, they had a great sound.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed The Cars "Candy-O", then go gather up all of your lithium cells & batteries, throw them in the washer, and start a "large load" wash cycle!!! 
Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real". :rock:
I wanted to listen to the song "Giving the Horns".


----------



## Radio (Sep 9, 2007)

"Shipping Up To Boston" by the "Dropkick Murphy's"

It's from the Sountrack to the movie "The Departed"

Helps to get my blood flowing!!!!! :twothumbs

:tinfoil:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Kingdome Come "Journey", then go cut the legs off your favourite chair, grind them into sawdust, and force-feed them to squirrels!!! 
(Chopping furniture up into little bits & force-feeding it to squirrels is from a song by Worm Quartet - I'd never, ever condone animal cruelty!!!)

Anthrax "Spreading the Disease". :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 10, 2007)

Another mostly talk radio day. With a little 106.9 the point after the am stations cut power after dark.

Considering "Static X" "Wisconsin Death Trip" before bed.


----------



## Radio (Sep 10, 2007)

DX in the 80meter window. Trying to work a G4 on SSB.


----------



## Sigman (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW - we let this thread get a just a little bit long! We'll close this one & continue here...


----------

